# (2007 thread) Shell Vacation Club (SVC) Points Knowledge thread



## CatLovers

Over the past several months, we have been researching the purchase of Shell Vacation Club points, and unfortunately there's not a lot of info available - not on TUG, and certainly not from SVC (who actually seemed to clam up most times I asked a question, and insisted that I had to go to their sales people). Eventually we did make two separate SVC points purchases (resale of course) and through the process, learned a fair amount about SVC and how it works (and doesn't).  

I’m starting this knowledge thread with two objectives – one, that SVC owners can learn from one another, and two, I hope that it will be useful for others contemplating a purchase.  It’s fairly long, but since I could have used this detail a few months ago, I hope that others will find it of value.  I should clarify that I am not an expert on this subject; all I am trying to do is to archive the knowledge I’ve obtained through this recent process.  If you have information on this subject that you think would benefit other TUGgers and/or you feel something in this thread needs to be added to, corrected, or clarified, please feel free to post.  Hopefully, with a little bit of effort (and luck), we’ll end up with some good validated knowledge available for all TUG members to use.


----------



## CatLovers

*General information*

Generally speaking, my impression is that the SVC network consists of higher-end luxury resorts primarily in the West and on the Pacific coast, mainly in California, Hawaii, and Arizona.  At last count, they had 23 resorts and affiliated properties in their network, including 3 in Canada and 1 in Mexico.  They seem to be adding new resorts to their system quite frequently.  For example, the Waikiki Marina Resort in Honolulu, the Plaza Pelicanos Grand Beach Resort in Puerto Vallarta, and the Vino Bello Resort in Napa Valley are relatively new.

As a general statement, other TUGgers have commented that SVC’s MFs tend to be on the higher side, and I don’t think we would disagree.  Personally though, I think there is case to be made for “you get what you pay for”.  Some people (including us) would say that the higher MFs are reflected in the quality of their resorts, accommodations, amenities, etc., but I am sure that is open to much discussion!

Edited to add list of current SVC resorts (From the  SVC website  8/2008 )
Arizona 
 The Legacy Golf Resort 
 Orange Tree Golf Resort 
 Starr Pass Golf Suites 

California 
 Inn at the Opera 
 The Suites at Fisherman's Wharf 
 The Donatello 
 Peacock Suites 
 Harbor Vacations Club 
 Vino Bello Resort 

Canada 
 Carriage Hills Resort 
 Carriage Ridge Resort 
 Mountainside Lodge 

Hawaii 
 Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village 
 Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy 
 Kona Coast Resort 
 Paniolo Greens 
 Waikiki Marina Resort 
 Other Hawaiian Resorts 

Mexico 
 Plaza Pelicanos Grand Beach Resort  

Nevada 
 Desert Rose Resort 

New Hampshire 
 Crotched Mountain Resort 

Oregon 
 Whispering Woods Resort 

Texas 
 Salado Creek Villas 

Wisconsin 
 Little Sweden


----------



## CatLovers

*The SVC system*

SVC is a points system that operates independently in its own network, as well as within RCI.  

Let’s look at the SVC network first.  When you purchase points (from the developer or resale), you buy within a home club rather than a specific property.  So, for example, if you buy points at any Hawaii property, you are considered part of the Hawaii home club.  The same for the West home club, the Arizona home club, etc.  This is an advantage when it comes to making your reservations as you are allowed to book up to 12 months out within your home club, but only 9 months out for other home clubs.  Early in the booking window, you can only book full weeks (any check-in day) but as time rolls on, you can start booking 5-day vacations, 3-day vacations and so on.  The actual windows are specified in the SVC membership material.  

When you purchase your points, you are assigned a “use year” and you get your allotment of points on each anniversary.  For example, if you have 5,000 points and your use year is March 1 to Feb 28, you would get 5,000 points deposited into your account on March 1 each year.  You would then have to use those points by February 28 of the following year.  Note that you must actually ‘use” the points i.e. check-in for the vacation or use them to buy other stuff (see SVC Collections later on in this thread) by February 28.  If you know that you cannot use your points within the use year though, you can bank them for an additional year AS LONG AS you do it four months prior to the end of the use year.  So in the earlier example, you would have to bank them by November 1 in order for them to roll over for one additional year.  You can also draw against a future year if you happen to be short of points in one year.  There are no additional fees for exchanging or banking within SVC – it’s included in your annual membership fee.

What do your SVC points get you?  Well that depends.  Where you’re going, how long you want to stay, what size of unit you want – all of these factor into the points “price”.  You really do need to look at a SVC chart to get the definitive answer.  And unfortunately, the chart is only available in the Members section of the SVC website (www.shellvacationsclub.com).  But, just as examples (and keep in mind that these could change at any time), it would cost you 2,300 points to spend a weekend in a studio at the Donatello in San Francisco in the Platinum season, 6,250 for a week in a 2-bedroom in Kauai Coast Resort in the Platinum season, and 900 points for a Mon-Wed stay at Orange Tree Golf Resort in Arizona in Gold season.  I think you see the wide range.

Edited to add  Shell point Chart .PDF


----------



## CatLovers

*The RCI System*

You can also use SVC points within the RCI points system.  You would do this for two reasons – one, because you want to travel to a location where there is no SVC property, or/and two, because you have been unable to use your points within your “use” and one “carryforward” years in the SVC system.  Keep in mind that through SVC, you are not a regular RCI Points member; you are an SVC RCI points member.  What that means is that you cannot access the RCI points system directly or do searches and bookings online.  Instead, you must call the SVC 1-800 number and speak to one of their staff members for any transactions.

To use your SVC points within the RCI points system, right now it “costs” 3,500 SVC points for a 1-bedroom and 4,500 SVC points for a 2-bedroom during the Red season.  Different numbers of SVC points are needed for different sized units or different seasons.  Also, you will need to pay the usual RCI exchange fee for your trade.  As always, any trades in this system are subject to RCI availability, and the SVC rep will look these up for you.  If you happen to be an RCI Points member (outside of your SVC ownership) then you should (I think) be able to search availability yourself online before calling SVC.

The second reason to deposit your SVC points in the RCI points system is to “extend” their life.  Let’s go back to the earlier example.  Let’s say your use year was Mar. 1, 2007-Feb. 28, 2008.  As long as you notified SVC by Nov. 1, 2007 you could carryforward your points within SVC to take them to Feb. 28, 2009.  If you still couldn’t use them by Feb. 29, 2009, you could deposit them in RCI points and extend their use to Feb.28, 2011.  No fee to deposit them into RCI, but there would be the usual RCI exchange fee when you finally used your points.


----------



## CatLovers

*Permanent vs standard points*

Within the SVC system, there is a distinction between permanent and standard points.  Permanent points are those that are issued in perpetuity i.e. using our previous example, you get your 5,000 points every March 1, every year, for ever.  Standard points have an expiry date.  While I cannot confirm this, it seems that whether points are permanent or standard depends on the original resort the points are/were bought from.  

If you are considering purchasing resale points, be aware of this distinction and do your due diligence before buying.  When we were doing our research to purchase resale points, it seemed that points that were originally bought at the Beach Boy in Kauai HI are standard points expiring in 2049.  Please note that I don’t know this to be a fact; this is just my anecdotal experience.  Interestingly, most people selling their points are not aware of this distinction.  So, if this matters to you, you must do your research before buying.  Be particularly careful when purchasing on E-bay as there is often misinformation (usually not intentional) in the online listings. In fact, one regular Ebay seller (who shall remain nameless in this thread – e-mail me if you want more info) blatantly told me that he would not change his listing to identify the points he was selling as standard points.  His response: he didn’t think that an expiry date of 2049 would matter to any purchasers today, and quite honestly he really didn’t care!  I’m not recommending one type of points over another; I’m only saying that you should do your due diligence before making a purchase so that you know exactly what you’re getting.

Edited to add more info about permanent vs. standard: it seems that standard points are sold at almost all the SVC resorts, and when bought from the developer are usually cheaper than the permanent points.  It further emphasizes the importance of doing your research when making a purchase, if this matters to you.  If purchasing resale, ask the vendor to look at the Point Certificate issued by Chicago Title Company (in most cases) - this is the only definitive way to find out what you are buying.


----------



## CatLovers

*Purchasing resale*

If you purchase your points resale, be aware that you cannot access the Shell Lifestyles or Shell Elite programs.  You can get more info on these at the SVC website.

IMHO, the benefits obtained from the Lifestyles and Elite programs do not outweigh the significant savings you can get by buying points resale.


----------



## CatLovers

*Maintenance fees*

The annual payment (some make them quarterly) to SVC also includes your SVC membership fee and your RCI points membership fee.

The SVC website discusses how they determine maintenance fees at their different home clubs.  Apparently they assess fees based on the number of points owned in an individual home club (not individual resort).  So West home club members MFs are determined separately from other home clubs such as Hawaii or Arizona.  Similarly, West home club members do not absorb the costs from other home clubs.  Also (and apparently unlike other points systems), to ensure fairness in allocating costs, they assess a base fee for all members up to a certain point amount (it seems to be 2,000 points) and then a per point fee beyond that number.


----------



## CatLovers

*Using your SVC points for other stuff in the SVC system*

SVC Collections (which you can access even if you purchased your points resale) allows you to use your points for cruises, air travel, inter-island air travel in Hawaii, exclusive golf programs, and special hotel and resort programs.  Go to their website to get the details.  

Generally speaking, your best value in using points seems to be to use them for resort stays, but these other alternatives can be of value if you find that you can’t use your points, for whatever reason.  Myself, I would consider using SVC points for inter-island travel in Hawaii, and perhaps to purchase the SVC Playdeck, but likely nothing more.  But that’s just me in today’s circumstances.  I could see myself exploring different alternatives if my circumstances changed, and it’s good to know that you do have other choices if need be.


----------



## CatLovers

*Owning at a Shell-managed property but not a Shell owner*

TUG moderator Bill4728 pointed out to me that he is an owner at a Shell-managed property but not a Shell owner. Apparently, some Shell resorts have a significant number of non-Shell owners.  So if someone is interested in just that one Shell resort, they can buy that one resort from a non-Shell owner and get that one resort.  Normally this means significantly smaller MFs than a Shell points purchase, but it also means no “in system” reservations. 

_ADDED : To convert a non SVC TS to Shell there is a ~$3,000 convertion fee. So it is often better to sell and buy a TS which is already converted. _


----------



## Arctic cat

CatLovers said:


> Be particularly careful when purchasing on E-bay as there is often misinformation (usually not intentional) in the online listings. In fact, one regular Ebay seller (who shall remain nameless in this thread – e-mail me if you want more info) blatantly told me that he would not change his listing to identify the points he was selling as standard points.  His response: he didn’t think that an expiry date of 2049 would matter to any purchasers today, and quite honestly he really didn’t care!  I’m not recommending one type of points over another; I’m only saying that you should do your due diligence before making a purchase so that you know exactly what you’re getting.



When you are buying on the resale market if there is ANY missing or incorrect information from the seller you legally have the right to back out the deal during the closing.


----------



## re991

Each Shell account includes two transactions per use year.  A transaction is a reservation, cancelation, or bank.  If you perform more than one transaction on a phone call it is considered one transaction. RCI exchanges are excluded.  Additional transactions are $25 per transaction.

Housekeepings per year.
0-5,999 points - 2 housekeepings per year
6,000-11,999 - 4 housekeepings per year
12,000 or greater - 6 housekeepings per year
SVC Elite - unlimited housekeepings

Dues are billed January to December.  Most of the time the use year does not correspond.  Watch out if the escrow company tries to bill you for the current use year.  They start billing in January for the year and you will not get your points until the anniversary.  You can borrow from next year however.

Transfer fee's are now charged per underlying contract.  If the total points are a combination of several contracts they will charge a transfer fee for each contract, not a single contract fee.

Annual dues include a club fee for a sigle club and larger fee for multipe clubs.  I think that is $129 for a single club and $159 for more than one club.  It's a part of the dues calculation and you won't see a separate club fee figure.

If you have points from two different clubs they can not share points from different use years.  You can't share points from your '07 use year from Club A and '08 use years from club B.  This can be a problem if the use years don't match.  They may be able to adjust the use years to match.

You can share points from two different clubs, but the nine month rule will apply.  So, if you are booking into a resort at club A and want to share the points from the club A account and the club B account even though you can book club A 12 months out you will be restricted to 9 months since you want to use the points from club B and it is only allowed to book 9 months out since it isn't home club for club B.

Apparently you can't share housekeepings between accounts.  You can share points, but not housekeepings.  If you have no housekeepings in account A, but one housekeeping in account B you would need to make the reservation in account B to use the housekeeping.  You may need to share the points between the accounts to make this work if account B doesn't have enough points.

I've done several RCI exchanges with my Shell points and I have been pleased with the ability to exchange into desirable locations.  I have another timeshare that is rated RID by RCI and I have experienced considerable frustration trying to exchange with it.


----------



## Kona Lovers

We bought our SVC points at a Hawaii location, but they are West Coast points, being less expensive than the Hawaii club.  They sold us this by telling us that the 9 month window would still give us plenty of time to get into Shell Hawaii.  That hasn't been the case.  We've gotten into other top-knotch resorts in Hawaii using RCI, but never into Shell's resorts.  The 9 month window for that hasn't worked for us. 
Unfortunately, that was before we knew of TUG and became Tuggers.  Live and learn seems to be a motto here.  Still, SVC has served us well with the bonuses we've received.

Marty


----------



## Kona Lovers

FWIW:
One of my complaints about the SVC system, and one of the reasons the MFs are so high, is their marketing of a bunch of non-essential garbage along with the vacation part.  I'm sure some find it convenient to convert points to Costco memberships and restaurant cards, but my view is that the primary business should be lodging arrangements.  This is the reason for the development of the timeshare business in the first place.

I realize it's like anything else, use what part is best for you and ignore what you don't want, but I do believe they've gotten a bit off track with all the non-essential merchandising mullarky.

Marty


----------



## CatLovers

kvp said:


> I couldn't find anything about MF at their https://www.shellvacationsclub.com/ website. Do you know where I can read about the MF?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Kathy



There is generic information under About SVC/Club FAQ (item #12) in the open (not member-only) section of the website.  There is no specific financial information regarding MFs anywhere on the website that I know of.  However, it seems that there is a base fee on the first 2,000 points (at least for the Hawaii home club; it may be different for other home clubs) and then a MF fee per point for amounts in excess of the base amount.  I believe that both the base fee and the per point MF differ from home club to home club.


----------



## Bill4728

blr666 said:


> Is it possible to deposit Shell Points with II?  Do I make a reservation for a week somewhere and then deposit that week with II?  Is there a restriction against that?  Thanks.



Although there are some shell resorts which are also in II, all shell points owners must traded with RCI (or the independants). Shell owners can not use II. Owners at a shell resort, which are not themselves part of shell, can reserve their weeks and deposit with II.


----------



## CatLovers

Picker57 said:


> I was told by SVC last year that they'd be a separate account and couldn't be combined with those in our current account; I also had the impression that SVC wouldn't service points bought on resale.



If they are in the same club (i.e. Hawaii, West, etc.), they can be combined.  In reality, they will sit on your account in separate contracts, but for all practical purposes, they will be combined.  However, be prepared to be patient while you wait for this to happen, and to follow up regularly.  You cannot combine points from different clubs.  You can have them, but they will be managed separately.

Don't know what you mean by "serviced".  Resale points are not eligible for Shell Lifestyle or Shell Elite programs, but other than that, I've had no trouble using my points and all of mine are resale.


----------



## CatLovers

Picker57 said:


> I'm guessing that resale point purchases start a separate account and a separate round of maintenance fees, and that the renewal dates are different. Would this be correct?



Once they are combined, they will change the renewal date to the later one so that you have a single date.  The benefit of this is that your overall maintenance fees will go down (SVC charges a base portion and then a sliding scale on points over the base) since you will not be paying the "base" fee twice.


----------



## re991

blr666 said:


> What number do I call to make my maintenance fee payments?  Do you need to make payments before making reservations?  Thanks.



877-33-SHELL 

They use a company named Equiant to process the dues. Equiant also does collections, but don't let that scare you. They don't seperate the collections and the payment processing parts of the business very well, just ignore the collections part.

If your dues payments are on time then you will just be able to call Shell(not Equiant) and make a reservation. If you're late then you will need to bring the dues current before making a reservation.


----------



## Picker57

*Shell Maintenance Fees*

Two questions....

 1.  How stable have the maintenance fees been for Shell points?  Is there any formula for guessing what kind of increases they may have planned? This would be a worry if we purchased any additional points. 

2. When I've seen the MF's listed in the eBay postings, they seem higher than mine are. I believe mine are figured at .25 for the first 2000 points, then .14 for each additional point. Does this sound consistent with your experiences?   Not sure where these other MF quotes are coming from.  

      Some of the other listings (including going back to Weeks for any additional purchases) are interesting, and I'm ambivalent about the benefits of a points system in our circumstance. For one thing, I think we're still strapped to RCI and their annoying-as-hell additional fees for trades outside of the Shell properties. 

      Thanks for any observations. 

                Zach Kaplan


----------



## shellboy

*Combining Shell Accounts*



Picker57 said:


> I'm a Shell owner and (sadly) a complete newbie on this site.  I'd like to know more about resale Shell points. I was told by SVC last year that they'd be a separate account and couldn't be combined with those in our current account; I also had the impression that SVC wouldn't service points bought on resale.  I've also found Shell's hard information to be scarce , but have really enjoyed their (Hawaii) facilities.   We've considered adding to our Shell "holdings" via resale, but only if there's a minimum of BS from SVC. Any observations will be appreciated. Thanks.
> -----Zach



I believe I read in a separate thread that Picker57's points were from a Shell week (Paniolo Greens) that was converted to Shell points. I recently inquired of Shell about combining an existing Shell Points account with a new Shell points purchase I was considering. The new purchase would have been a Shell Week that had been converted to Shell Points (both were the same "Home Club" and both were resale). Shell's response was that these type of accounts CANNOT ever be combined and will always have to remain separate accounts.


----------



## shellboy

*Combining Shell Accounts*

This response from Shell was different than when I asked about combining two separare pure points accounts. They always say you can combine two separate accounts if they are the same home club. The difference with this question was that I mentioned that one of the accounts was a converted weeks account and this time they said no combining. It may have been an incorrect answer or maybe they really do treat converted weeks accounts differently. I don't know if any of the prevoius responses on combining accounts involved converted weeks accounts.


----------



## trkutz

*Conversion of Shell Ownership to Points*

I recently found your thread, and decided to join the conversation.

I contacted Shell Vacations Club earlier today, and was directed to conversion sales in Chicago.  I currently own one week annually at Kona Coast II, winter season, and wanted to get further info on a possible conversion.

I spoke with a salesman (Scott), and posed several questions to him.

1)  I currently have a guaranteed week in the winter season, and if I convert, will I have the same under the points system?  

As a owner, a conversion will guarantee that I do not lose my ability to continue to take a week.  However, there is no guarantee the week will be in the winter season.

2) If I convert, and turn over control of my week to the points system, how will I have any ability to get any week in a year?  (I asked about their inventory, as my ability to get a week is limited to their inventory in any one location, for any one specific week.)

My week is guaranteed by contract.

3) How can it be guaranteed, if anyone can lock in whatever available weeks are in your inventory for a specific location, before I have the opportunity to put in my request?

It's guaranteed by contract (With no explaination as to how they can guarantee weeks that would not be available.)

4)  Converting my week would earn me 4550 points; however, the same week, if exchanged, would cost me 4750 points.  As I go for 2 weeks every other year, I would be in the hole.  How do I make this up?

Buy more points.

5) Why don't I get the same number of points as it would cost me to complete an exchange into my home resort?  And how do I protect myself against "point inflation"?

At this time, I was transferred to his boss.

His first statement to me was - "You know this conversion will cost you $10,000."

This caught me by complete surprise.  As I paid $13,500 when I bought this unit in 1993, my out of pocket would now be $23,500, with poorer guarantees.  I previously had spoken to a "conversion expert" at Kona Coast 4 years ago, and was told it would cost $2,500.  I chose not to take it at that time, as I was told I would lose my "in perpetuity" rights; I would only get use for another 40 Years. 

His next statement was - "Well, you know you will get $31,000 worth of points for this conversion."

As I was still recovering from the prior shock, I didn't think about asking the next question - How many points is that, and how long do they stay active?
Also, the "bonus points" merely rejustifies my concern over point inflation.

I again posed my question on getting a week in my home resort, using my "contract guarantee", and was told "You'll just have to take your chances."

Needless to say, I didn't go ahead with this any further.

It appears, based on this phone call, and the prior content of this thread, that the Shell Points Program has one winner, Shell Vacations, and the "point owners" (us) are the losers.  Guarantees are only as good as room availability, and as you lose a specific week (or time frame) guarantee under the points system, you could end up with points that buy you nothing.

Maybe this sytem is good for those not wanting to go to specific resorts, such as my home resort (Kona Coast), but if you want accessability to your home resort, forget it.

Terry


----------



## shellboy

*Conversion of Shell Ownership to Points*

I think the advice given to people interested in RCI points also apply to Shell points. If you have a week at a Shell resort and like it, then keep it as a week. If you want Shell points, buy Shell points resale and keep the week or sell the week. Conversion does not appear to be the way to go. Part of the maintenance fee that people complain about being high applies to the first 2000 points (the current Shell Hawaii maintenance fee for the first 2000 points would be about $510 plus $141 for Shell and RCI club fees, the maintenance fee for next 5000 points would be $775 additional). Each additional week's fees after the first week is around $650-$950, depending on the size and location within Hawaii.

If you have already converted a week, you do have some advantage over regular points owners at your home resort. Weeks owners who give up their week in exchange for points can reserve their home resort (i.e. Kona Coast)at 13 months, whereas other Hawaii points owners cannot reserve until 12 months and other non-Hawaii points members cannot reserve until 9 months. I believe once you convert you are protected (from points inflation) for your week at your home resort but not at any other resort (i.e. whatever amount of points you got to convert will always be good for a week a your home resort).

If you want to use you points go two weeks every other year, this doesn't work as well. That requires you to bank this year's points into next year. Once points are banked, they can only be used 9 months ahead.


----------



## mishugana

*Membership card*

Do you get one when you buy resale?


----------



## blr666

I didn't get a membership card when I purchased resale.  I did get a certificate with the points total and our names on it.  I've made several reservations and didn't need a membership card.


----------



## CatLovers

Timesharecanuk said:


> I can accept the restrictions on elite but to downgrade an existing ownership is greedy and shows they are worried about resales.  I guess the best way to accumulate points is to buy via Shell Western clubs which are points only systems.



I doubt that this is a downgrade of an existing ownership, more likely a deeded week that was never upgraded (or converted) to points.  There is a fee to convert deeded weeks to points, and it can be pricey, which is why so many people balk at doing it.  That's why most people recommend that you buy weeks that have already been converted to SVC points, or just buy points (on the resale market of course).  I think you might have been misled by the person you purchased the points from (or perhaps they didn't understand the system either).  

You can purchase SVC points in any of the home clubs, but the most common ones you'll find on sale are in the Hawaii, Western and Southwest home clubs.  It's smart to buy your all your points in the same club (lower maintenance fees), and to select the club that contains resorts that you'll be visiting most often (preferred reservation window).


----------



## CatLovers

*Select Connections not available to those who have purchased points resale*



Kona Lovers said:


> In the Members Section of the SVC website is a section called "Select Connections"  with a letter from the management of both systems announcing that you can use points from either system to access resorts in the other system.  Basically, according to the map, it opens up the East Coast and Aruba to Shell owners, and the West Coast and Hawaii to Bluegreen owners.
> 
> Marty



This is part of the Lifestyles and Elite programs, and is therefore NOT available to people who have purchased their points resale.


----------



## aragonafamily

*Shell Harbour Vacation Club questions - unknowns*

I am in the process of purchasing Shell points through ebay and just found out that the points home base is Shell Harbour Vacation Club which is a floating marina/boats kind of a resort.  

I searched for a review of the resort and could not find any and I also could not find the number of points needed to reserve this marina.  

Could someone answer the following questions:

  1.  Have you ever stayed at this resort and if so, what was your experience?

  2.  How many points do I need to stay at this resort - 2 BR for a week?

  3.  Any special assessments that I need to be aware of?

Any additional information you may have and wish to share would be greatly appreciated.  

                Yvette


----------



## Picker57

Not familiar with this 'resort', but the Points Chart section in the Shell website lays it out.  Kinda weird....it looks like the points reqs. vary with the type of boat and I can't tell what that translates into regarding BR's. Will try to attach it. 


Season Dates Unit type Fri-Sat Thu,Sun Mon-Wed Weekly 
Platinum 5/29 - 8/27
 ANTI 1450 1050 750 7250 
BARB 1450 1050 750 7250 
EASY 1100 800 600 5600 
NEVA 1250 900 650 6250 
VCAP 1450 1050 750 7250 
VDM 1000 700 500 4900 
VLJ 1000 700 500 4900 
VSJ 1400 1000 750 7050 

Gold 2/27 - 5/28
8/28 - 10/29
12/18 - 1/1
 ANTI 1250 900 650 6250 
BARB 1250 900 650 6250 
EASY 1000 700 500 4900 
NEVA 1100 800 600 5600 
VCAP 1250 900 650 6250 
VDM 850 600 450 4250 
VLJ 850 600 450 4250 
VSJ 1250 900 650 6250 

Silver 1/2 - 2/26
10/30 - 12/17
 ANTI 1150 800 600 5700 
BARB 1150 800 600 5700 
EASY 850 600 400 4100 
NEVA 1000 700 500 4900 
VCAP 1150 800 600 5700 
VDM 600 450 300 3000 
VLJ 600 450 300 3000 
VSJ 1100 800 600 5600 

Hope that makes some sense to you; it doesn't to me.  You might want to contact the eBay seller about special assessments, etc.  Then cross your fingers. 

          ----Zach


----------



## mishugana

I just bought 1500 az points for 1 on ebay i was told that i can rent unlimited points for .25 within 60 days as im retired i can travel within 60 days


----------



## Papparaz

*Best Value for SVC points*

Do you get more value out of SVC points by booking at an SVC resort or is it better to use the SVC points for RCI listings? 

I'm a SVC member looking for advice on the best way to get an unobstructed ocean view on the islands of Hawaii or Kuai in Jan-Feb '09. When we were purchasing the points the sales person said to call well in advance. Before I start calling SVC to book, it may be wise to hear from the people on this forum who know "the system".


----------



## CatLovers

IMO, you get better value for booking through the Shell system at their resorts.  In SVC, you are an owner so you get priority.  If you are a Hawaii Club owner, you can book 12 months out.  Other clubs, you book 9 months out.  At some resorts (like the Kauai Coast Resort), the ocean front units are restricted to members only.  When you swap your points into RCI points, you are now in competition with everyone else in the system, and you are considered an exchanger at all the other resorts, so you may not be first in line for the best views, etc.

As owners, we booked 12 months out and spent two spectacular weeks in a 1-bedroom ocean-front unit at the Kauai Coast Resort last March.  Absolute heaven!  Obviously if you're looking to go to areas where there are no Shell resorts, then you have no choice.  But if your area of choice has Shell resorts, it's a no-brainer, IMO.

I see that you want to go in Jan-Feb 09.  You need to call NOW for the KCR as it may already be too late for the prime ocean-front units.  All Hawaii Club owners would have booked back in Jan-Feb of this year.  You may have to start thinking about 2010 if you want a unit with an incredible view.


----------



## CatLovers

mimi67 said:


> Season Dates Unit type Fri-Sat Thu,Sun Mon-Wed Weekly
> Platinum 5/29 - 8/27
> ANTI 1450 1050 750 7250
> 
> can someone explain the points system for Shell based on above point chart example:
> 
> 1)  fri-Sat  - 1,450 points for 2 nights or per night?
> 2)  Thu, Sun -  1,50 points per night?
> 3)  Mon-Wed - 750 points per night?
> 4)  Weekly - 7,250 for 7 nights?
> 
> i now own 7,000 pts purchased from ebay still in escrow and can't wait to use it next year.:whoopie:
> 
> thanks!



All the points are PER NIGHT.  Also note that Thu, Sun is 1050 points per night (you have a typo).  This point chart that you have cut/pasted is for one of the boats at the Harbor Vacations Club.  Be aware that this is a hard one to get in high season if you do not own in the California club.  Not impossible, just more difficult.  If you can be flexible about date, and you call exactly nine months out, your odds of getting a week will be better.  You can't book less than a full week until you are 120 days out or less.


----------



## duck_widow

*Newbie with Shell Points Chart - How to attach it?*

Hi,

I'm new here and received a Shell points chart from an eBay seller and it includes the new Vino Bella resort. I have it as a PDF. I'd love to share with you if you'd like it. How do I attach a file?

Thanks,
-Kathy


----------



## CatLovers

talez said:


> Did you notice in your recent statement that your fee has increased? In addition there is also a ARDA ROC (voluntary) fee of $3.00. It appears the SVC billing practice is questionable. If it is a voluntary fee, then why there is no way for owner to opt out of it?



Yup, saw the price increase.  Also read through the financial statements and explanation.  Hate price increases of any sort, but we really like the luxury of the SVC resorts, so we are okay with it.  Still a bargain for what we get (but we boought our points resale).

The ARDA fee is voluntary and you CAN opt out of it.  We won't be paying it (the bill isn't due till December 31).  Btw, we own Shell Hawaii.


----------



## Picker57

CatLovers said:


> Hate price increases of any sort, but we really like the luxury of the SVC resorts, so we are okay with it.  Still a bargain for what we get (but we bought our points resale).
> 
> The ARDA fee is voluntary and you CAN opt out of it.  We won't be paying it (the bill isn't due till December 31).  Btw, we own Shell Hawaii.



Methinks you've hit on the essence of Shell benefits - the nature of the SVC resorts (not necessarily the 'affiliates' or whatever. We just returned from 3 wks of island-hopping, and the RCI-related trades were nice, but not close to the Shell properties. FOR OUR TASTES, they're ''just right''.  Unfortunately we didn't buy resale (it was before we were aware of TUG). Thanks for the tip about opting out of the additional fees; we're in no mood to pay extra. 

Question: We did attend the mandatory SVC presentation and my wife asked, point blank, about the differences between resale and dealer points (we knew about the Elite status and something else). We got sort of a broad, fuzzy non-answer. I don't think we need to add any points, but wondering if you've had - or heard of - ANY difficulties with Shell because of owning resale points.  

        Aloha,

                     Zach


----------



## CatLovers

Picker57 said:


> ... but wondering if you've had - or heard of - ANY difficulties with Shell because of owning resale points.



We have had no difficulties at all.  We book 1-2 big vacations a year, and usually 2-3 weekend (or part week) trips to San Francisco and Napa.  As you already know, you cannot access the Shell Lifestyle and Shell Elite benefits (no great loss from my perspective).  In addition to what they list on the website, the other things we "lose" out on are delivery of weekday morning paper to our room (bummer!  ) and we have to pay $25 for each transaction after the first two.  For the price difference, I can handle it!  The one big recent difference is that we cannot access the system that allows us to do internal trades with Bluegreen.  That's too bad as it would have been a nice benefit, but again, not worth the thousands we saved by buying resale.


----------



## Picker57

blr666 said:


> I have two regular weeks at Suites at Fisherman's Wharf and I also have a small (2500pt) SVC points.  At the last owners' update, they offer to convert my regular weeks to SVC points for free.  :O!!   My annual maintenance fee at Fisherman's Wharf just skyrocketed to $1150 (?) per week a year because of their plans to refurbish the unit.  I'm starting to think that the costs of points is not so bad and am considering converting one of my weeks.
> 
> 1)  Can anyone tell me how many points I get for ONE week at Fisherman's Wharf?  I think it was like 4500 points, but not sure.
> 
> 2)  Can I combine the points from Fisherman's Wharf with my small pt account?
> 
> 3)  How much will be the new maintenance fee of the combine account?  I'm guessing around 7000 points.
> 
> 4)  Can I book one week at Fisherman's Wharf (using points) and deposit this week at SFX?
> 
> Thanks Everyone!



#1. 4500 is probably close; it would seem reasonable that they would give you however many points it takes to rent the unit for a week. But you may need to negotiate with them. 
#2 .  I'm sure you can
#3. I think you can calculate that out but check the Shell website for details. I know it's .25 per point for the first 2000 points (ie. $500), then drops. Pretty sure the info. is in the site 
#4.  My guess is yes, but I'll be watching for anything you find out because we'd like to do the same with some of our Shell Hawaii points. 

       --------Zach


----------



## blr666

I called and spoke with the Sales Manager yesterday and he said there's nothing free these days, so I guess the offer to convert for free is over.  He was annoyed that I didn't want to spend anymore money.


----------



## duck_widow

*Exchange Question - Weeks for Points*

I've been tempted to buy a week at Kona Coast. We've stayed there before and really liked it. My question is that if I owned a 'regular' week at Kona Coast would I be able to trade that for a week at another Shell resort such as Dolphin's Cove or Vino Bello? Vino Bello requires mega points for a stay.

BTW - I still have a points chart in PDF format. I'd love to share. Anyone know who to attach a file?

Thanks!


----------



## Picker57

My guess would be that one needs to be a member of SVC - and this may require points rather than weeks - to make the straight trades.  On the other hand I would think that Kona Coast (great place) would trade easily on TUG, DAE, or the others. Interesting question, and perhaps best asked of the Shell people through the Shell website. 

                ------Zach


----------



## talez

Thanks for replying. When you buy more points from the same home club does it increase your Maintenance fee?  

There's no point to buying points from developer since it's usually very costly.  Can I buy a Shell West contract (3500pts) from Ebay, and get a total of 7000 for the same use year?

For example, I have shell west at 3500 pts/yr starting Feb 1st every year.  Do I have to make sure the contract (I will be buying) also starts on Feb 1st every year to ensure a total of 7000 pts/yr starting every Feb 1st?


----------



## pfaff

Your maintenance fee will increase if you purchase more points. The fees for Shell West are calculated as follows (2009) if you want 7000 points: It is $315 dollars for the first 1350 points, it is Shell's flat rate. Then $0.161 for all points after. Shell West's club fee is 147.50. So for 7000 points it would be $1372.50

7000-1350= 5650 x $0.161= $909.65 + $315= $1224.65 + $147.50= $1372.15

This is not the same for Hawaii, Arizona, Mexico, etc. They all have different  flat rate pricing and point amounts but are all figured out the same way. 

If you buy ebay points you will have a new use year unless the points for sale are the same month or months before. Based on your current use year; if you purchase a January or February contract your use year stays the same starting Feb 1st. If you buy a contract that has a later use year like December your whole contract including your original points gets pushed back to December 1st.

Be aware that many ebay points are for different home clubs and many times the seller is unaware of use year and home club information. I have been lied to from some of the sellers that are selling SVC points. They are unaware of home clubs and simply state that it doesn't matter because to them points are points. Usually the sellers that are selling many Svc point contracts are post card companies that could care less about correct information as long as they can get rid of a contract. You can tell of the post card sellers because each auction looks like a template that has point values just put in with generalized resort pictures. 

If you buy resale the resale points are not eligible for all the bells and whistles such as select connections, shop Svc, etc. The points can only be used for Shell resort stays and RCI trades.

I only know this information because I ask tons of questions at owners updates and actually go over my contract over and over. I do go to the updates because I want more information as not much makes sense when you first start. I believe they make it confusing so you think that the low point values you are buying can get you everything but then reality sets in. I avoid the hard sell at all costs no matter what they try to offer as incentives. However, it is nice to get freebies they throw in for going. In addition I absolutely do not buy more points because I now know about the resale market and what our points are truly worth. Like many here I found out about tug after my rescind period was over but I am trying to make the most out of it. I hope that I can help out others as well as Shell isn't that big here.


----------



## pfaff

Renting points can easily be done if you meet these rules to qualify. Here is a cut and paste from Shell's website concerning renting points.  



> Renting
> 
> 
> In some cases you may be able to rent additional points from Shell Vacations Club. This is called "renting" points and it is governed by these rules.
> 
> A. You cannot rent points more than sixty (60) days before the check-in day of a use period.
> 
> B. At any given time, Shell Vacations Club may not have any points to rent or it may choose not to rent any points it may have.
> 
> C. Shell Vacations Club will set the price for renting points and may change the price from time to time. Payment by credit card will be required for renting points.
> 
> D. Shell Vacations Club may set other conditions for renting points. For example, if you rent points but decide not to use them, you may be entitled to a refund subject to the Shell Vacations Club cancellation policy.
> 
> E. Rental Pricing
> EFFECTIVE: 2/10/03
> Price Per Point (USD)
> < 2,000 = $0.25/pt
> 2,000-3,450 = $0.23/pt
> 3,500-4,950 = $0.21/pt
> 5,000-7,450 = $0.19/pt
> 7,500-19,950 = $0.18/pt
> 20,000-29,950 = $0.17/pt
> >30,000=$0.165/pt


----------



## Picker57

They also have something called "Dash-Away Deals". These are last-minute (14 days or less) point rentals for periods of UP TO six days.  A good deal if you live within driving distance (can't usually make flight arrangements in that timeframe) of where you want to go. These can also be good for extensions, provided you have other lodging as backup.  Those points are $.15 ea. 

                    Zach


----------



## kingjer

*Shell Points*

If I buy a Shell points contract (resale) for say 1,250 points in California resorts, then later buy another contract (resale) for 2,500 points in Arizona resorts, will Shell let me combine those accounts into a single California account?

I understand that if I buy multiple California accounts (resale or not) that Shell will let me combine those accounts, but don't really understand across groups.

Thanks.


----------



## pfaff

California points and Arizona points are different prices per point. They are not interchangeable. Maintenance fees are different for all the Shell home clubs, Hawaii points and fees are the highest. Its best to stick to just one club.  In addition there is a fee for multiple clubs every year tacked on to your dues if you were to join multiple clubs.


----------



## kingjer

Thanks for that.  

How far in advance can you book stays that are not a full week?  Like a 4 night vacation and use only 4 night's worth of points?  I heard it was only 4 months in advance.  Is that true?  Is there any home resort priority when booking shorter stays?


----------



## starlifter

Are all SVC Maintenance Fees due the first of the year no matter what the points anniversary date is? That is, are May points annual fees due Jan or May?


----------



## pfaff

Payment is due in January regardless of when your anniversary date is. However, you can elect to make payments on your dues monthly, quarterly, semi-annually, or in full. You will have to pay a fee if not paid in full in January.


----------



## hockeygran

CatLovers said:


> You can also use SVC points within the RCI points system.  You would do this for two reasons – one, because you want to travel to a location where there is no SVC property, or/and two, because you have been unable to use your points within your “use” and one “carryforward” years in the SVC system.  Keep in mind that through SVC, you are not a regular RCI Points member; you are an SVC RCI points member.  What that means is that you cannot access the RCI points system directly or do searches and bookings online.  Instead, you must call the SVC 1-800 number and speak to one of their staff members for any transactions.
> 
> To use your SVC points within the RCI points system, right now it “costs” 3,500 SVC points for a 1-bedroom and 4,500 SVC points for a 2-bedroom during the Red season.  Different numbers of SVC points are needed for different sized units or different seasons.  Also, you will need to pay the usual RCI exchange fee for your trade.  As always, any trades in this system are subject to RCI availability, and the SVC rep will look these up for you.  If you happen to be an RCI Points member (outside of your SVC ownership) then you should (I think) be able to search availability yourself online before calling SVC.
> 
> The second reason to deposit your SVC points in the RCI points system is to “extend” their life.  Let’s go back to the earlier example.  Let’s say your use year was Mar. 1, 2007-Feb. 28, 2008.  As long as you notified SVC by Nov. 1, 2007 you could carryforward your points within SVC to take them to Feb. 28, 2009.  If you still couldn’t use them by Feb. 29, 2009, you could deposit them in RCI points and extend their use to Feb.28, 2011.  No fee to deposit them into RCI, but there would be the usual RCI exchange fee when you finally used your points.



Thanks so much.  This is the best site for newbies with Shell.  Any chance you might have a link to a chart showing SVC points conversing to RCI resorts?


----------



## pfaff

One week point conversion:
2500 points : studio
3500 points : 1 bedroom
4500 points : 2 bedroom
5500 points : 3 bedroom

I had to pay the $174.00 fee to start a search when I deposited. One downfall is that you don't get regular rci online access. You will have to go with the luck of the draw or pay attention to the sightings on this site for a specific resort.


----------



## CatLovers

*VERY COOL!  New online search feature at SVC!*

You can now search online at SVC if you are a member.  Log on like you normally do, and then select the Point & Play option under Reservations on the left-hand side.  After that, it's pretty easy to follow the instructions.  This gives you instant availability at almost all their resorts, and you can book it online as well.  VERY COOL!


----------



## starlifter

pfaff said:


> Your maintenance fee will increase if you purchase more points. The fees for Shell West are calculated as follows (2009) if you want 7000 points: It is $315 dollars for the first 1350 points, it is Shell's flat rate. Then $0.161 for all points after. Shell West's club fee is 147.50. So for 7000 points it would be $1372.50
> 
> 7000-1350= 5650 x $0.161= $909.65 + $315= $1224.65 + $147.50= $1372.15
> 
> This is not the same for Hawaii, Arizona, Mexico, etc. They all have different  flat rate pricing and point amounts but are all figured out the same way.


I am trying to see if I have this figured out or not. If I had say, 4 WEST contracts and were to merge them.

Contract A= 3075 pts
Contract B= 1750 pts
Contract C= 1500 pts
Contract D= 2500 pts
Total pts =  8825

Contract A = First 1350 pts            = $315
                   Remainder pts x .161 = $277
                   Club Fee                   = $147
                                          Total =     $739

Contract B = First 1350 pts            = $315
                   Remainder pts x .161 = $ 65
                   Club Fee                   = $147
                                          Total =     $527

Contract C = First 1350 pts            = $315
                   Remainder pts x .161 = $24
                   Club Fee                   = $147
                                          Total =     $486

Contract D = First 1350 pts            = $315
                   Remainder pts x .161 = $185
                   Club Fee                   = $147
                                          Total =     $647


Contract A= $739
Contract B= $527
Contract C= $486
Contract D= $647
Total Fees =  $2399

By combining the accounts...

Contract A = First 1350 pts            = $315
                   Remainder pts x .161 = $1203
                   Club Fee                   = $147
                                          Total =     $1665

Separate accounts = $2399
Combined            =  $1665
*Savings               = $734*

Is this correct? Am I missing something?


----------



## DahliaK1

*SVC Points Re-Sale Market*

I have had multiple headaches with solicitations from companies who say they can sell my SVC timeshare.  I have read multiple TUG posts as I try to research companies and industry practices - I am learning more all the time.  But I am pretty weary.

I have read the how to buy and sell post and may take the time to aggressively advertise the TS myself.

But my question is:  Is there a good re-sale market on TUG for SVC points?

This is not an advertisement, just a question of whether or not SVC points sell well here and what the likelihood is of finding a buyer here?


----------



## pfaff

Your math looks correct, but the values have risen a little. I can't find my bill so I can't tell you what the new values are. First, you would be saving by only paying one club fee instead of four. Also, the first 1350 points actually cost you $0.24 on each contract so you would save there too. However, you can only combine contracts if they are all the same home club as you stated Shell West contracts. I would call Shell to confirm that those contracts are eligible to be merged. 877 Shell 10 




starlifter said:


> I am trying to see if I have this figured out or not. If I had say, 4 WEST contracts and were to merge them.
> 
> Contract A= 3075 pts
> Contract B= 1750 pts
> Contract C= 1500 pts
> Contract D= 2500 pts
> Total pts =  8825
> 
> Contract A = First 1350 pts            = $315
> Remainder pts x .161 = $277
> Club Fee                   = $147
> Total =     $739
> 
> Contract B = First 1350 pts            = $315
> Remainder pts x .161 = $ 65
> Club Fee                   = $147
> Total =     $527
> 
> Contract C = First 1350 pts            = $315
> Remainder pts x .161 = $24
> Club Fee                   = $147
> Total =     $486
> 
> Contract D = First 1350 pts            = $315
> Remainder pts x .161 = $185
> Club Fee                   = $147
> Total =     $647
> 
> 
> Contract A= $739
> Contract B= $527
> Contract C= $486
> Contract D= $647
> Total Fees =  $2399
> 
> By combining the accounts...
> 
> Contract A = First 1350 pts            = $315
> Remainder pts x .161 = $1203
> Club Fee                   = $147
> Total =     $1665
> 
> Separate accounts = $2399
> Combined            =  $1665
> *Savings               = $734*
> 
> Is this correct? Am I missing something?


----------



## Picker57

Hi Dave - There's also a pretty informative section in the Shell website (Might be in the "Members Only" section) that describes the points manipulations/calculations.  I would have thought they'd be merged automatically if they're in the same club.  Yes, much more expensive to have points in different clubs.

              ------Zach


----------



## akp

*[Deleted]*

[I'm sorry, but this isn't permitted in the forums - please consider using the free private trading area in the TUG Marketplace. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## pastpob

Ok, total newbie here and I just found this site, which looks totally helpful compared to the "knowledge" of the sales people at the Vino Bello in Napa.  Ok, so we finally took the plunge and bought some points at Vino Bello.  We bought the minimum that we needed to in order to convert our one week at the Legacy in Phoenix and one week in Kona Coast in Hawaii to points.  We have owned the weeks for a number of years and we just don't go back to these places and hate "exchanging" and figured it would be more flexible for us to be in the points system, especially now that we have kids.  We bought the weeks at the Legacy and Kona Coast prior to having kids.

Ok, the sales folks told us that we be combining all the points into one bank and that we would now be paying one maintenance fee.

They also said that we would have the same priority with our "converted" points as we have with our newly purchased Vino Bello points.  Living in the SF Bay Area, we like the idea of being able to drive to Napa and use the Vino Bello, and not have to book one whole week.  But, if we are going to have problems getting in because our "converted" points have originated from the weeks from Kona Coast and the Legacy and don't carry the same priority at the Vino Bello as "purchased" points at the Vino Bello, that isn't much of an advantage anymore.

Also, I hope my understanding of the paperwork/contract is wrong in that, since the "converted" points are not considered a "home club" for me at the Vino Bello, can I only make reservations at the Vino Bello using the converted points 9 months out?  I assume I can make my Vino Bello reservations 12 months out if I use the newly purchased points?

Any insight would be greatly appreciated. I know there will be some that will say that I should not have converted, but I have already made that decision.  My question now is that did the salespeople mislead me in thinking that all the points are now part of the same priority and will be part of one large bank?

Thanks in advance!

H


----------



## LisaH

H , welcome to TUG! I don't own at Shell so have very little to offer you. I know you said that you have made your decision to convert. However, in most of the cases, buying directly from developer does not make economic sense at all. I hope others will chime in to give you more sound advice.


----------



## Picker57

We converted our Paniolo Greens week to points some time ago, and Hawaii was deemed our Home Club. We've purchased more points, but always for Hawaii.  It makes sense that, since you purchased at Vino Bello, that would become your home club, and I'm sure that Shell COULD do anything they wanted to as far as getting your converted points designated for the same Club.  I would start a correspondence with Shell to verify that, and have the name of the salesperson handy.  

As to starting a conversation about the advisability of converting to points - we're still ambivalent after all these years, so I hope we don't restart a lengthy debate on that.  The key thing is learning how to best use your points, and there's plenty of information on TUG. Best wishes for your new acquisition. 

                 --Zach


----------



## shellboy

Pastpob - I think based on your statement (from the contract), you likely have points in three different home clubs at this point (California, Arizona and Hawaii). These can all be combined into a single point account. You need to get all the use years aligned if not already (points become available on the same date from all three clubs). You will only have 12 month priority for the number of points assigned to each home club (purchased amount at California, converted amount at Kona, or converted amount at Legacy). At 9 months out, all the points can be used at any Shell property. My experience has been that you can get what you want at 9 months (may find exception for really high demand time). I recently stayed at Vino Bello for a few nights with some extra Hawaii points, reserving a midweek stay at about two months out. Had you found TUG earlier, I would have suggested a different solution, but at this point you just need to concentrate on maximizing your points benefit, as stated by Picker57.


----------



## pastpob

Thanks for the welcome Lisa.  And, thanks for the input so far from you and everyone else!  

Yeah, let's please not turn this into a debate about how I could have obtained a better deal if I did not buy directly from Shell because that part is done (well, not really since I believe there is a 7 day right of rescission).  But what I am most wanting to understand is how easy or how difficult it will be to use the "converted" points along with my newly "purchased" points and if the priority of said points are different.

I thought in this very thread, I read about someone who was not having very much luck with his/her reservations even at 9 months out but maybe I am making too big of a stink. I doubt I will ever need to make a reservation more than 9 months out, but I just would hate to think that at 9 months out it may be difficult to make a reservation using different sources of points.

Thanks again and any other advice or input would be greatly appreciated!!

H


----------



## pastpob

ok, so i have until monday to cancel my contract.  my main objective was to get rid of my "deeded" weeks at the AZ and Hawaii clubs since it is not easy for my family to fly out to these locations due to cost and the kids we now have.  so i ended up buying the minimum number of points at Vino Bello and they allowed me to convert my two other clubs to points.  the sales folks told me that it would be under one home club (Vino Bello) but of course I confirmed that isn't true.  I will have 3 home clubs at this point.  

the sales folks also told me that my HOA would be much cheaper than before since i will now combine all points under one club.  again, not true.  in fact, for some reason, the new HOA on my AZ club is much cheaper than my prior HOA, but then my new HAWAII HOA is much more expensive than my prior HOA.  no one could tell me why that is.  net, net, i save a whopping $1 between the two when you total it all up.  again, not what the sales person and his manager told me!

i was told that simply calling Shell and telling them that i want to convert my two weeks to points would cost me around the same as buying the minimum 1250 points at Vino Bello and that would allow me to convert the 2 clubs to points.  they said that usually they only allow someone to convert one club when you buy the minimum.  not sure if that was just another sales pitch or not.

what other solutions are there out there...i know i said before in an earlier post that i didn't want that to be the theme of the responses, but now i am wondering if i do have a better alternative at this point.  any quick tips before monday is greatly appreciated!  

thanks!

H


----------



## Picker57

Hmm.....it seems like you need to decide whether  the advantage of being in points outweighs the extra fees you'll be paying by being in three separate Home Clubs.   However I still think these people CAN do anything they want to as far as designating a Home Club,  and maybe the real possibility of your canceling your contract would accomplish that.  

If you are prepared to cancel, another option might be to just use your current deeded weeks as rentals (maybe use them occasionally) and proceed to buy Shell points resale. Playing hardball before Monday can't really lose you anything. Good luck. 

              ---Zach


----------



## kvp

I would cancel then explore the options available to you. If you have multiple home clubs, you'll need to pay separate maintenance fees; so this could cost you way more than you expected. I believe that the MF for the Hawaii club is more than for the other clubs. Typically Hawaii timeshares have high MFs. The MF for our timeshare in Popiu (not a Shell property) is $1,600 per year! (It was around $700 when we bought in 1996.) It's cheaper to rent a condo in Kauai for a week than it is to pay the MF!  

We bought 1,200 Shell points in the West club a few years back from the developer for about $8,000. What an outrageous price! About a year ago, we bought 1,250 Shell points for abour $1.00 plus closing costs. I think we bought on eBay then. I made sure to buy into the same home club to keep the maintenace fees reasonable. They're still high though. It took quite a while for Shell to get the two accounts combined and we had to pay MFs on both accounts for a while.

Anyway, I say cancel the contact and spend some time exploring your options. 

Good luck!

Kathy


----------



## Picker57

kvp said:


> I would cancel then explore the options available to you.
> 
> *Definitely good advice. *
> 
> The MF for our timeshare in Popiu (not a Shell property) is $1,600 per year! (It was around $700 when we bought in 1996.) It's cheaper to rent a condo in Kauai for a week than it is to pay the MF!
> 
> *That's the real hidden cost in owning a timeshare. Actually, I feel like Shell's MF's have risen fairly reasonably, though it still ends up costing us around $110/night in fees  for a 1 BR. *
> 
> We bought 1,200 Shell points in the West club a few years back from the developer for about $8,000. What an outrageous price!
> 
> *We did the same thing - in multiples (we're slow learners and it was in our pre-TUG days).  It goes into the 'what's done is done' file.  Key now is to study TUG and other resources for how best to use and enjoy the timeshares. *
> 
> Anyway, I say cancel the contact and spend some time exploring your options.
> 
> *Again, definitely good advice. Quick non-related question: I didn't realize Shell HAD a property in Carlsbad. Is it one of the non-Shell properties that they can book into?
> 
> -----Zach*


----------



## pastpob

Thanks to everyone who gave me all the great input!  I sent my cancellation form/letter today.  The loan officer (not sales) at Shell already acknowledged receiving it and the contract is now cancelled!  WOW!  I can't thank everyone and this great site enough!  I'm so glad I found it. I knew though that I was not comfortable with the transaction, otherwise, I would have never even done a search for a site like this.

What's next?  I still like the idea of trying to get some points sooner or later. I'll just take my time though and find the right way to do it.  I'm sure I'll be asking for some advice from the great folks on this site.   

H


----------



## Picker57

There are a lot of great websites for gathering information. One that I highly recommend is timesharestogo.com.  Tom has a lot excellent information, such as his 'timeshares 101'.  Happy learning !

             Zach


----------



## kvp

Picker57 said:


> kvp said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Quick non-related question: I didn't realize Shell HAD a property in Carlsbad. Is it one of the non-Shell properties that they can book into?
> 
> -----Zach[/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many timeshares in Carlsbad, but none are Shell properties. We owe a week at Grand Pacific Palisades in Carlsbad and two weeks at The Point at Poipu in Kauai, RCI points, and Shell points.
> 
> Kathy
Click to expand...


----------



## Picker57

Ah....I misread. Glad mebbe I'm NOT losing my mind altogether(?).  Carlsbad area has been on our bucket list for a while; will check out rentals. Thanks. 

          Zach


----------



## talez

*Glad to see you've cancelled*

Hi Pastpod,

I'm glad you canceled the contract.  Just remember, sales people will say anything go get a sale!  They will let you deal with the gotchas and headaches later.

If you want to get SVC (or any timeshare) go for aftermarket.  You'll find many owners will gladly give you their ownership.

I for one is already sick of the maintenance cost.  Although I did enjoy the stays at a few of the SVC locations, the maintenance cost + the initial cost (yes I made the mistake buying direct) really don't justify it.


----------



## DrBopp

*Hello*

Hello Tuggers!  I am considering a purchase of some SVC points for a stay in SF in 2012. I have been reading posts from several years back to the present(including this thread) and my questions are;
1) I have read that I could combine points for 2 years, 2011 & 2012 in my case to use in 2012.  If I don't have enough, how much would I have to pay per point to reserve a place?
2)Does SVC have a 45-60 day Instant Exchange Feature? I have not seen it mentioned in my readings. 
3)Depending on how many people come on this trip, it may be 2 or 3 people. Suites at Fisherman's Wharf is the only resort on SVC that offers a 2BR condo.  Does anyone know what kind of condition it is in?

Thanks for any help you can give.

Gordon


----------



## Picker57

DrBopp said:


> 1) I have read that I could combine points for 2 years, 2011 & 2012 in my case to use in 2012.  If I don't have enough, how much would I have to pay per point to reserve a place?
> 
> *I'm pretty sure 'rental points' are still $.25/ point - more than maintenance fees but you only need buy when needed. They are $.15/point when rented within 14 days of trip (good for last-minute getaways). jFor comparison, maintenance fees - at least for Hawaii - average out to around $.21/point depending on how many you have.*
> 
> 2)Does SVC have a 45-60 day Instant Exchange Feature? I have not seen it mentioned in my readings.
> *Hmm...not familiar with that term.*
> 
> 3)Depending on how many people come on this trip, it may be 2 or 3 people. Suites at Fisherman's Wharf is the only resort on SVC that offers a 2BR condo.  Does anyone know what kind of condition it is in?
> 
> *There are reviews in the TUG Resort Reviews (members) section.  You might also check out Trip Advisor for reviews. We're planning on that place for a future trip. I figure 'It's in San Fran, a block from The Wharf,....how bad can it be?"   Good luck.
> 
> ---Zach*


----------



## JohnPaul

kingjer said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> How far in advance can you book stays that are not a full week?  Like a 4 night vacation and use only 4 night's worth of points?  I heard it was only 4 months in advance.  Is that true?  Is there any home resort priority when booking shorter stays?



At 60 days out, you can book only 1 night.  From 61 - 307 nights out you have to book 2 nights.  Beyond that it is a week minimum.


----------



## JohnPaul

DrBopp said:


> Hello Tuggers!  I am considering a purchase of some SVC points for a stay in SF in 2012. I have been reading posts from several years back to the present(including this thread) and my questions are;
> 1) I have read that I could combine points for 2 years, 2011 & 2012 in my case to use in 2012.  If I don't have enough, how much would I have to pay per point to reserve a place?
> 2)Does SVC have a 45-60 day Instant Exchange Feature? I have not seen it mentioned in my readings.
> 3)Depending on how many people come on this trip, it may be 2 or 3 people. Suites at Fisherman's Wharf is the only resort on SVC that offers a 2BR condo.  Does anyone know what kind of condition it is in?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.
> 
> Gordon



We've stayed in the 2 bedroom and the 1 bedroom at Suites at Fisherman's Wharf.  There are only 3 two bedrooms and their views are limited.  Still only one bath and the tiny kitchen.  The 2 bedrooms all face Hyde so if you are bothered by the cable cars it isn't good.

The one bedroom at least give you a chance for an amazing view.


----------



## alanmc_21

So we have 2500 SVC points at Vino Bello. It is an amazing resort and I know why SVC uses it for it's sales location. In 4 years we have used this system only twice. We went to Florida on vacation, stayed at a great resort, but it was not our first choice. It seems Shell cannot guarantee a booking at it's more premium resorts even with 6 month lead time. The second use was sending my in-laws to Hawaii to an RCI resort. They enjoyed it but by all accounts was nothing like an SVC place. 

I have never had an unpleasant experience with Shell, they always offer prompt service and when I call to bank get it done immediately with a follow up email.


----------



## slbowen

*SVC Offer*

It appears that this tread might still be active and I hope that someone can help with this decision.

We have owned at Paniolo since 1998, and have recently bought a week at Peacock Suites.  Now SVC has contacted us about converting these to points.  They are offering 4050 pts for Paniolo and 3700 pts for Peacock at a cost of $3k each.  They have given us until July 24th to think about it, but I would like some input from others if this sounds like a good deal?

Thanks for any help,
Steve


----------



## rickandcindy23

I can help.  Don't pay Shell a thing.  There are listings on eBay for free Shell points, even some that have free use for 2011.  I would not convert and would buy Shell points on the resale market.  I actually did just that.


----------



## Picker57

Hmm...so that will give you 7750 points. Assuming that Shell will move all the points into one club, you'll be paying around .21/pt. (ie. around $1630) in maintenance fees (a lot more if they DON'T move you into the same club).  In general we've liked the point system pretty well, but the $6K seems a bit pricey just for the convenience. Good to figure out just what those points will buy you on the Shell Points Chart (probably 2-3 weeks depending on the nature of the lodging). How does this compare to your current costs and travel styles? 

One thing to consider is that flights to Hawaii are LOTS less costly midweek, so that could be a compensating factor.  On the other hand, you could just BUY a ton of points for a lot less than $6K.  

    Cheers,
                     Zach


----------



## slbowen

Thanks for the responses, that was quick.

Here is a little history.  We bought Paniolo in 1998.  The next year they went to points.
The Peacock we just got for $300 transfer fee.  We bought this be cause Disney is driving distance and we have several Grand kids.  So if this did not get converted we would probably still use it every year.

My problem with the Hawaii property is that it seems like exchanging the weeks is getting much more difficult, and finding something you want is very frustrating.  I am also not happy about the new RCI setup with psuedo points and Platinum membership.

In recent years we have discovered cruising and we would much rather spend our money there.  So purchasing more timeshare at this time is not appealing.

I am just trying to find a way to make my current investments more useable, because we are not going to go to Hawaii every year, and if we did it would be different islands.

I know that I could walk away from it, but my personality is to honor commiments and find the best use of it.

So if anyone else has input on this it would really help.

Thanks.


----------



## Picker57

My first thought is to keep the Paniolo points (actually gives you a bit more than one week there - aren't all the suites at 3700 points?), book a prime week as early as possible, then bank it with SFX (or the like). I think SFX gives you two years to use your banked week and provides some bonuses for prime places like Hawaii.  I agree with you about RCI, and the mandatory membership thru SVC is a constant bone in my throat. 

        Zach


----------



## slbowen

Picker57 said:


> My first thought is to keep the Paniolo points (actually gives you a bit more than one week there - aren't all the suites at 3700 points?), book a prime week as early as possible, then bank it with SFX (or the like). I think SFX gives you two years to use your banked week and provides some bonuses for prime places like Hawaii.  I agree with you about RCI, and the mandatory membership thru SVC is a constant bone in my throat.
> 
> Zach



Zach,
I am a little confused.  Both of my properties are weeks, none of them are points yet.

Steve


----------



## slbowen

Does anyone have current exchange charts for SVC?

Thanks.


----------



## Picker57

Oops....my misunderstanding - I thought Paniolo had already converted you to points. But the same point holds - book a prime week at Paniolo, then bank it with SFX (TPI, TP Hawaii, etc) to provide more flexibility and time. 

The advantages of points (unless I'm missing something) are:
(a) You can book for midweek occupancy & departure (therefore cheaper flights).
(b) You're not strapped to 7-day blocks.

Whether those are worth $6K......up to you. 

            Zach


----------



## talez

slbowen said:


> I know that I could walk away from it, but my personality is to honor commiments and find the best use of it.



I don't think you can simply walk away because don't you have to pay maintenance fees?  If you don't pay it, they will send you to collection agency. It will ruin your credit.

I am with the opinion of not paying anything. There are many timeshare owners happy to give away their timeshares for free.

Like yourself have experienced, it's such a pain to book a stay and you are stuck with an annual maintenance fee.


----------



## Picker57

Steve - Just out of curiosity, as an owner of weeks at a Shell property, do you automatically belong to the Shell Vacations Club (with mandatory RCI membership), or is that just for points people?   If you're an SVC member you should be able to simply book a week through the website; if not, you would book it through the resort itself.  

           Zach


----------



## gandalf252002

That I am aware of SVC does not post a PDF file like others, however I have a spreadsheet I put together just copying stuff from the Point & Play site.

Not sure if I can post that here?



slbowen said:


> Does anyone have current exchange charts for SVC?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## slbowen

Picker57 said:


> Steve - Just out of curiosity, as an owner of weeks at a Shell property, do you automatically belong to the Shell Vacations Club (with mandatory RCI membership), or is that just for points people?   If you're an SVC member you should be able to simply book a week through the website; if not, you would book it through the resort itself.
> 
> Zach



No, I have an account at RCI which is separate from Shell.  So I think it is only points members that are part of SVC.


----------



## slbowen

Thanks to everyone for your inputs.

I think that we will wait for a great deal from Shell, like free.  Lol
In the mean time we will just deal with the weeks situation.

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## TexasHyattGirl

We stayed at a great resort on the water in Fort Lauderdale.  Very nicely maintained but also run as a motel


----------



## Picker57

slbowen said:


> Thanks to everyone for your inputs.
> 
> In the mean time we will just deal with the weeks situation.



That certainly seems the most prudent.  In the meantime, consider doing the "book it, then bank it" (with the exchange company of your choice) for any week you're not going to use.  Hawaii always seems to be a highly desirable item.  This will provide a lot of the flexibility attractive in timesharing. 

           ---Zach


----------



## slbowen

We turned down the offer and will stick with the weeks.  Of course they told us that we could always convert at the resort, but it would cost us much more.

The sales guy did say something that I wanted to get clarification on.  I mentioned that I could get resale points in SVC for far less cost that he was asking and he said that it was because the people selling were probably years behind in MF and need to dump it.  

So if anyone out there can clarify when they bought points on the open market, did you have to catch up on MF?  I think this was more BS, but would like to know for sure.

Thanks.


----------



## Picker57

slbowen said:


> So if anyone out there can clarify when they bought points on the open market, did you have to catch up on MF?  I think this was more BS, but would like to know for sure.



That strikes me as BS in it's purest form. Certainly people selling are desiring not to pay any MORE MF's, but I think they have to be current or they're in deep doo-doo, and that would probably show up in the title process itself.  Sadly, we bought ours before discovering TUG, thus paying "full list".  But I doubt anyone ever paid for MF's in arrears. 

            ---Zach


----------



## slbowen

Picker57 said:


> That strikes me as BS in it's purest form. Certainly people selling are desiring not to pay any MORE MF's, but I think they have to be current or they're in deep doo-doo, and that would probably show up in the title process itself.  Sadly, we bought ours before discovering TUG, thus paying "full list".  But I doubt anyone ever paid for MF's in arrears.
> 
> ---Zach



Sounded like BS to me also.  More of the standard pressure sales.  Think they will say anything to get more money.


----------



## Murse

*Day use privileges*

Wondering if SVC membership offers any day use privilege  at the home resort, or any discounted use at home resort?
If so, is it for resale(which is what I'm thinking about getting) or only for developer bought accounts?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Picker57

By 'day use', I assume you're referring to use of the facilities but not the lodging (eg. golf course)? I've never heard of that. To my knowledge the only discounts are on the points reserved at 14 days or less for stays of 6 days or less. 

             --Zach


----------



## frog4ever

*day use*

I have day use of my home club- peacock suites.  I can use the pool and go there for the day.  I have a SVC card with my member number on it.  I've never done it because I don't want to pay the parking fee.  


Kristy


----------



## chellej

slbowen said:


> We turned down the offer and will stick with the weeks.  Of course they told us that we could always convert at the resort, but it would cost us much more.
> 
> The sales guy did say something that I wanted to get clarification on.  I mentioned that I could get resale points in SVC for far less cost that he was asking and he said that it was because the people selling were probably years behind in MF and need to dump it.
> 
> So if anyone out there can clarify when they bought points on the open market, did you have to catch up on MF?  I think this was more BS, but would like to know for sure.
> 
> Thanks.



Just look at ebay.... search for shell points.  I bought 6750 points for a total of ~$300 AND it included the use of the first year points so that was $1400 of maintenance fees that were prepaid ( Basically they paid me $1100 to take the weeks).  Just make sure to buy at the same club as each club will charge you a separate fee and RCI dues.  If you stay in one club (ie Hawaii, Western,etc) you will only pay one club fee.  I would also buy at the club you are most likely to use so you can book earlier.  Keep in mind at 12 months you have to book at least 7 nights then at 9 months you can book less.

What you lose buying resale is the club select and the elite options.......I haven't missed that at all as the best value for your shell points is shell resorts.  If you use the points for anything else you are losing 40-50% of the value of your  maintenance fee (you will pay far less by just paying cash for the airline, cruise, etc)


----------



## Rumpled

Murse said:


> Wondering if SVC membership offers any day use privilege  at the home resort, or any discounted use at home resort?
> If so, is it for resale(which is what I'm thinking about getting) or only for developer bought accounts?
> Thanks in advance.



With a SVC card you get day use at any resort, not just home resort.  We just did this at two Arizona SVC resorts.  I am not aware of any discounts.  
The cards are not needed for checkin or anything else as far as I'm aware.

I don't think they distinguish resale or developer for giving out a card.  If you don't have one, just call to ask to get a new one.


----------



## Rumpled

Anyone know of a repository of SVC property layouts?
It would be helpful when trying to request a unit or building etc.
(Not sure that works at all)

On recent stays at Desert Rose in Las Vegas and Legacy in Phoenix we've been given small (business card size) maps that have resort layouts. 

Having not seen anything like this on the SVC website got me wondering.
Anyone got maps?

I'm going to try and scan the ones we have, though they have been marked up.


----------



## oceanvps

I am interested in opinions on this situation.

Home Clubs are both Hawaii, I'm assuming contracts were combined but I'll check this later, if not combined would that mean I would get 4 hskp instead of two? One Anniversary Date

Contract1
Conversion of a Kona property at the Kona Coast resort - 2500 points (permanent) 
Contract2 2225 points is RTU (Right to Use) 204~. 

Maintenance 1144

I want to be able to have one account (one or two contracts) have access to all the points to make a reservation and hskp.

Are there any problems that you can think of with this set-up? (having a two contract account).  

In February at Kona Coast how many days would I be likely able to book with approx 5000 points?

If I put the t/s in my name and I died my husband/heirs would have the option of not inheriting this t/s correct?  If I put the contract in my name only and my hubby was the one going on the vacation are you allowed to designate a guest name? is there a fee? or do they record spouse name for convenience on the reservation?

Thanks


----------



## Picker57

I think most, if not all, of your concerns are addressed pretty well on the Shell website. Are you an SVC member - I'm guessing that you are if you already have points (I think the "information architecture" on the website sucks, but it's all there.....somewhere). 

What does 5000 points get you at KKR in Feb?  Probably a really nice 1BR - but it's easy enough to borrow points from the next year if you desire more. 

          ----Zach "I Luvvvv Hawaii" Kaplan


----------



## oceanvps

No, i'm not a member yet, i'm trying to figure out if i want to buy.

I didn't think that svc site would give me info about combining contracts from conversions and then resale. I'll go back there and check.


----------



## Rumpled

I'm not sure about the combining with different types of points, if you can; it will save you $ on the MF w/o having to pay the club fee and RCI fees (going to II in 2012) twice.

Here's the point chart for Kona Coast that includes February.
5000 points would get you a week in a 1 BR
Unit type - Friday or Saturday - Thursday or Sunday - Monday-Wednesday - Weekly

1BR	800	750	550	4750
2BR	1100	950	750	6350
PH21B	950	850	650	5550

Here's the link to the SVC points chart from earlier in this thread
Shell_Vacation_Club_2009_Points_Chart.pdf


----------



## chellej

I bought 3 hawaii contracts and had them combined without problem.  They all defaulted to the anniversary date that fell the latest in the year...In my case October.   

I don't know about the different types of contracts but do know different types have different reservation windows.  I can reserve my home resort (any of the hawaii locations) at 12 months (min of 7 nights)  and fewer nights at 9 months.

Some contracts can reserve home resorts at 13 months.


I had no problem getting an oceanfront 2 bedroom on Kauai at 12 months but they go fast because there are only a few.  There is no problem reserving other views.


----------



## Rumpled

OK, I have scanned copies of layout maps of three resorts that I have visited recently.  They are pdf's.
Is there any way I can post them here for others to see?


----------



## Bishop71

*Shell Vacation changing exchange companies*

First I'd like to say THANK YOU for all of the great information.  We were in Kauai last week and bought a timeshare in the West Club, from the Resort.  Since then, I've been feverishly doing my due diligence to make sure we didn't just waste our money.  After reading up on timeshares, Shell Vacations, RCI, reading this thread, and talking to support at Shell, I'm utilizing my Right of Recision (7 days to cancel from the time of signature), and we're looking into resale, instead.  I think the cons of resale are far outweighed by the approximately $10,000 we're going to save off retail price.  

I've read MUCH of this entire post, but not all the most recent info.  That  being said, if this is old news to everyone, I apologize... But I just spoke with Shell this morning, who informed me that January 2 they are switching exchange companies from RCI to II.  Since I've done all my due diligence around RCI, I need to now do my homework on II.  I just thought it was kind of dicey for the sales rep to plug all the benefits of RCI, knowing they were switching in January.  In a follow up phone call with her, directly, she apologized and explained that until they receive their II "training" on January 1, they are not authorized to discuss the change that will take effect January 2, because they are still "in a contract with RCI".  Of course she proceeded to say that II would be much better, etc..  Maybe so.    Just wanted to share some information that you guys may, or may not, already be aware of.  Again, if it's in an earlier post, I apologize for the reiteration!


----------



## Picker57

Hmm.....interesting that your Shell purchase in Hawaii was posted to the West Club - seems like it would normally be considered the Hawaii Club.  Was it an option for you?  

Congratulations on doing some intensive diligence and rescinding. There are LOTS of Shell points being given away on eBay.  We wish WE had bought resale but have still enjoyed our Shell properties (Hawaii Club) very much. It's unfortunate about the RCI / II timing, but I imagine the Shell sales staffs are in a bit of a pinch over that right now.  I don't view the sales people as inherently evil - they're in a tough business and the ones we've met (with one exception) have been pleasant and professional.  

It would be nice to be able to do some "information mining" regarding II.  I went into their website but couldn't seem to find out anything without logging in with a property (or maybe I was misreading it).  Does anyone have compare/contrast observations regarding II? 

             Mahalo,

                        Zach


----------



## rickandcindy23

*Welcome to TUG. Glad you found us.*

You need to definitely rescind that purchase.  I got my points free on eBay, and I am going to give most of them away, partly because of the switch to II.  

If I get more Shell Points, I will only get Hawaii club to stay at the Beachboy, ocean view.  I can still get my California ressies with the Hawaii points.  

I understand why you got the West Club.  Proximity to home.  We are in Thornton, north of Denver.  We love California, specifically Anaheim and San Francisco/ Napa.


----------



## ladylovestotravel

*I went to a presentation yesterday...*

The lady was really nice and the program seems good.  Obviously you need to read all the fine print and all that.  My question pertains to the program that is new apparently.  If you book your vacation in 30 days or less before your actual trip, like a last minute travel deal you can buy a week for 700 points or $375 or something like that.  Has anyone taken advantage of that offer?  And if you purchase on the resale market would you be able to use the offer?  They said it is unlimited and ANYONE can use it ie: family and friends, really anyone.  And if they change to II instead of RCI..is II better?  

The point's don't excite me as much for some reason.  I think because if we were to buy in at the 1400 point level (resale), we would need to save up 2 years or so to have enough points to do any kind of cool vacation...adding up 2 years of MF's, that doesn't seem like a great deal mathematically.  But if I was able to take advantage of the last minute travel deal then I wouldn't be so against MF's.  Also, I most likely would never use Shell's actual resorts, I would pretty much exchange all my points.  Is there a different company I should go with?  One last question...My hubby and I like to cruise a lot, is there another company that has better deals with cruises?  She couldn't give me any example of a points value on cruises.  Thank you all for the great info!!


----------



## sdgaskill1

*Shell Vacation Club Point System*

We owned 2 weeks, deeded, in Hawaii when Shell took over management. They began marketing the point system, taking over the lovely activity area owners had enjoyed for years and turning it in to a sales office. As far as we know, that is still the case. This angered us and many owners. One couple fell for the sales pitch, turned in their deeded week and  paid for points, and when we saw them a few years later, had been unable to return to their home resort, due to its high demand, using their points. We began investigating and found that SVC had access to about 35% of the weeks at Kona and the rest were deeded. We decided to hang on to the deeds. Turned out to be a great decision as our weeks sold quickly when we decided we had enough of travel to Hawaii and the changes at our resort.' We have since had presentations from Diamond, and they told us they can't  take our deed. If we want to trade in their system, we book our deeded week each year and put it in their system in exchange for their points. Of course there is a charge to do this. Seems to make sense if your timeshare is for frequent exchanges. We always bought where we preferred to travel so weren't really interested in exchanges. Now, 20 years later, our needs have changed and glad we have deeded weeks to sell Points seem to be different in each system so quite limiting to us. S. Gaskill, Tucson,AZ


----------



## rickandcindy23

The more points you own, the cheaper they are.  1,400 points is too few to be cost effective.  We own 12K.  There is a fee for RCI and Shell in the initial 1,350 points, then you pay a flat rate of under .17 per point, or thereabouts.  

We bought all resale. 

The switch to II is not a good one for me at all.  I was using Shell to get RCI Points vacations that would cost me dearly with my RCI Points:

118K for DVC summer or other peak times for a 2 bedroom.  Also our favorite Hawaii resort in prime time is about the same # of points.  My cost is over 1 cent per point, so about $1,280 + exchange fee.

With Shell it was < $900 for a 2 bedroom (4,500 Shell Points) + the exchange fee.  A big savings for me.  I am bummed.


----------



## Picker57

rickandcindy23 said:


> With Shell it was < $900 for a 2 bedroom (4,500 Shell Points) + the exchange fee.  A big savings for me.  I am bummed.



I'm curious......did you have pretty good luck getting the place of your choice out of the Shell/RCI scenario?  The total of aprox $1080 4500 points plus exchange fee) for a 2BR unit isn't bad - probably equal to or less than the maintenance fees for most 2 BRs on the Shell points chart.  We just never had a lot of luck getting into non-Shell properties (well, we really only tried a couple of times and then cancelled the search on one of them).  SFX, in contrast,  has been pretty nice as far as getting us exchanges.  I'm wondering how II will be; I'm guessing they have a points trade program similar (ie. flat rate 1-2-3BR points chart) to RCI's (?).  

                   -----------Zach


----------



## Picker57

*"Trust, But Verify"*



chellej said:


> I bought 3 hawaii contracts and had them combined without problem.  They all defaulted to the anniversary date that fell the latest in the year...In my case October.
> 
> I don't know about the different types of contracts but do know different types have different reservation windows.  I can reserve my home resort (any of the hawaii locations) at 12 months (min of 7 nights)  and fewer nights at 9 months.
> 
> Some contracts can reserve home resorts at 13 months.
> 
> 
> I had no problem getting an oceanfront 2 bedroom on Kauai at 12 months but they go fast because there are only a few.  There is no problem reserving other views.


Regarding the 12-month reservation window in the Home Club, it's advisable to verify whatever you're told verbally.  We're trying to set up a week at The Cliffs for late next year, and was informed by the Shell desk that I could only make it at 10 months or less. Even though my membership is Hawaii Club, somehow The Cliffs, because it isn't a Shell-owned property, didn't fall into that 12-month window. This was not what I wanted to hear. 

 I then went into the "contact us" area of the SVC website and asked about this.  According to 'Patrick', that's all bull dropping; it IS 12 months. At least that's the opinion du jour.  I've had inconsistent information from the Shell desk in the past as well. A few weeks ago, however, I spoke with a 'Tom', and he was quite helpful. 

BTW, I'm pretty sure that the 13-month window is just for 'founding members', people like us who had a deeded week at a certain property and then converted to points (yes, it was (sob) pre-Tug retail). 

        Best to all,

                                 Zach


----------



## rickandcindy23

Shell West (AKA California) Club fees for 2012 use:

Club fee: $151.50
First 1,350 points: $320.97
Addititional points: .1643 per point

We own 12,225 points and our fees are 2,107.73 + $151.50 for the club dues = $2,259.23.  Kind of annoyed with an automatic service fee of $3.00.  There is a voluntary ARDA fee, which I will not pay.  

Also, I see no option to pay via credit card. For bills due at Christmastime, the credit card option is helpful.


----------



## Picker57

rickandcindy23 said:


> Also, I see no option to pay via credit card. For bills due at Christmastime, the credit card option is helpful.



*Actually, there is.  At the top right of the statement -  the box that says "Membership Account" - it gives instructions for online payments. Go to http://my.equiant.com.  Also, you can pay through the Shell-10 desk.

       Aloha,
                          Zach*


----------



## Picker57

rickandcindy23 said:


> Shell West (AKA California) Club fees for 2012 use:
> 
> Club fee: $151.50
> First 1,350 points: $320.97
> Addititional points: .1643 per point
> 
> We own 12,225 points and our fees are 2,107.73 + $151.50 for the club dues = $2,259.23.  Kind of annoyed with an automatic service fee of $3.00.  There is a voluntary ARDA fee, which I will not pay.



Gotta ask....How did you find the fee breakdown shown above?  I just spent a bunch of time on the SVC website and couldn't find that information. We're in the Hawaii Club, and it seems like our fees run a bit higher....but I'd like to know the details.  Granted, I'm a technodolt, but I'm still finding the SVC website to be mostly self-aggrandizing crap with the real information hidden in obscure corners. 

Thanks for any tips you can provide. 

        Zach


----------



## rickandcindy23

Picker57 said:


> Gotta ask....How did you find the fee breakdown shown above?  I just spent a bunch of time on the SVC website and couldn't find that information. We're in the Hawaii Club, and it seems like our fees run a bit higher....but I'd like to know the details.  Granted, I'm a technodolt, but I'm still finding the SVC website to be mostly self-aggrandizing crap with the real information hidden in obscure corners.
> 
> Thanks for any tips you can provide.
> 
> Zach



I got my MF bill in the mail today.  REALLY disappointed I have to pay by check.  I don't know how I will do that this month.  Next month I can do it, but not this month.


----------



## shellboy

Picker57 said:


> Gotta ask....How did you find the fee breakdown shown above?  I just spent a bunch of time on the SVC website and couldn't find that information. We're in the Hawaii Club, and it seems like our fees run a bit higher....but I'd like to know the details.  Granted, I'm a technodolt, but I'm still finding the SVC website to be mostly self-aggrandizing crap with the real information hidden in obscure corners.
> 
> Thanks for any tips you can provide.
> 
> Zach



You should have recently got your MF statement. The breakdown is in the attached letter/financial statement, but I will repeat the details.

Shell Hawaii

Club Fee    $151.50
First 2000 points     $555.25
Remaining points     $0.1644 per point
Service fee   $3.00
ARDA fee (voluntary)    $3.00

Can be paid by credit card.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Really?  Where did it say you can pay via credit card?


----------



## Picker57

[/FONT][/SIZE]





rickandcindy23 said:


> Really?  Where did it say you can pay via credit card?


*It doesn't say 'credit card' specifically, but the online payment IS by credit card. I've paid mine that way the last 3-4 years. 

Shellboy - Thanks for the breakdown. In one of my infrequent "clear the desk" frenzies, that was the sheet I tossed without really looking at it. 

             Mahalo,
                        Z.K.*


----------



## rickandcindy23

> It doesn't say 'credit card' specifically, but the online payment IS by credit card. I've paid mine that way the last 3-4 years.



Wonderful!


----------



## shellboy

rickandcindy23 said:


> Really?  Where did it say you can pay via credit card?



You pay online by credit card through www.equiant.com

If you don't have an Equiant customer account, you might need to call Shell directly, but you can pay by credit card. You can also make a partial payment (1-2 months) and pay the remainder later if that works better for you ($3 service fee for each additional transaction - no late fee as long as you stay current by month).


----------



## kinupiaq

Shell's Kona Coast Resort Phase II is looking a little ragged these days. Was there for a week in December 2011. Have been going there for 20 plus years. 
Suites at Fisherman's Wharf, a remodel, is very nice, but onsite parking is limited. Shell has switched from RCI to Interval as of January 2012.


----------



## Picker57

Hmm...interesting about Kona Coast II. I wonder..is there a "rule of thumb" as to how often these places get upgrades/makeovers?  We LOVED Suites at Fisherman's Wharf (this summer), and I think they'd been redone in the last year or so. 

            ZK


----------



## rickandcindy23

We may be staying at Kona Coast II in March on an exchange with II.  I have the week as a back-up, in case I cannot get Maui for that week.  

I hope Kona Coast is decent to stay, because I will make known that we own Shell.  We will see, maybe.


----------



## Picker57

I admit to being a bit of a lowbrow, but I'm thinking "It's a great facility, on a great golf course, with a great view, and, oh yeah, it's in Hawaii. How bad can it be?"  A few years ago we did notice that Paniolo's carpeting was getting tired (not to mention the dated style). By the next year it had been replaced.  

Question on Maui: How easy have you found it to trade into Maui via SVC? 

              Mahalo,
                                Zach


----------



## rickandcindy23

So far, trading into Maui through Shell and II is impossible.  But Shell has only been in II for a short while, and i entered an ongoing search for Maui.  I hope to get a match, but I have about nine or ten searches ongoing for Maui.  Overkill, yes, but sometime you do what you must.  

I originally set up a search with my week 13 Foxrun through my regular II account, and II has matched nothing in ten months of that ongoing search.  I entered a search for the BI for the same date, got a match to a 2 bed (I can only take a two bedroom) the very next day.  That got me to thinking that maybe my ongoing searches wouldn't match to anything on Maui with that week 13.  So I set up the search with Shell, using 4,500 points (ouch), and I used my Sheratons to set up no less than four searches for Maui.  

I have ongoing searches in RCI for Maui as well, but ongoing searches do not work at all with RCI, I have been disappointed to discover.  

So I have a total of eight between RCI and II, and I have another search set with Hawaiian Timeshare Exchange, and another through Trading Places.  I am grasping at straws here and will take anything I can get, as long as Mom has her own room, and so do wel.  Mom is 85, and we are no spring chickens. 

Hoping for the best.... but I will insure anything with RCI that I get, because RCI generally doesn't have the best on Maui.  If I can get Sands of Kahana, or any of the other Consolidated resorts through RCI, I will be happy.  But is that going to happen now?  Not likely.


----------



## Rumpled

We're looking at Kona Coast or Holua in August.
Advice on either one and differences in Kona Coast I and II?


----------



## Picker57

Thanks Cindy - Yeah, that's been pretty much our experience as well.  SVC did get us into Maui Schooner a few years ago, after a fairly lengthy search, but I'm hoping that SFX can have access to a wider selection for our next Maui outing (this year is BI and Kauai - no problems there).  

             Mahalo,

                           ZK


----------



## Picker57

We've stayed at Holua several times and love it. All parking is in a garage toward the front of the property, so there's a little walk to the units. The tradeoff is that there's no traffic noise. Lots of tropical greenery and spacious units.  We've not stayed at Kona Coast but walked around there a bit and seen the units. It seemed "busier" by comparison, but still very nice. Again, large units.  Not sure of the differences between KC I and KC II.  Terriffic golf course.   Enjoy !!

   -----------Zach




Rumpled said:


> We're looking at Kona Coast or Holua in August.
> Advice on either one and differences in Kona Coast I and II?


----------



## alexadeparis

I am now in possession of the Hawaii club bylaws, if anyone needs them, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## presley

Hi Shell owners.  I just picked up a small Shell package on Ebay and the closing company has sent me lots of stuff to sign - much more than any other resale transaction I've ever had.  Does Shell really require copies of our Driver's Licenses and our SS#s, even though we aren't doing any financing?
Thanks


----------



## rickandcindy23

> Does Shell really require copies of our Driver's Licenses and our SS#s, even though we aren't doing any financing?



For your first purchase, this seems to be SOP.  Be sure to freeze your credit first with the credit reporting agencies.  I don't think they really actually do a credit check, but the above poster was told they do.  

Like I want some strange people in a timeshare closing office to have my SS#'s, let alone an entire timeshare operation like Shell.  But I did give them our numbers and refused to give them the kids' numbers.  They wouldn't let the kids be on the ownership without the numbers.


----------



## presley

rickandcindy23 said:


> For your first purchase, this seems to be SOP.  Be sure to freeze your credit first with the credit reporting agencies.  I don't think they really actually do a credit check, but the above poster was told they do.
> 
> Like I want some strange people in a timeshare closing office to have my SS#'s, let alone an entire timeshare operation like Shell.  But I did give them our numbers and refused to give them the kids' numbers.  They wouldn't let the kids be on the ownership without the numbers.



Okay, thanks.


----------



## alexadeparis

Yes, see this thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1242951#post1242951

They do check your credit if you are a first time Shell owner and the requirements are: Fico over 575, no timeshare delinquencies on the credit report and no past due amounts on any other shell accounts.


----------



## presley

Being the lazy person that I am, I wouldn't have purchased if I knew I had to go through all of that.     My contract says I can cancel within 10 days.

Can anyone give me any motivating reasons to continue with my purchase?


----------



## rickandcindy23

alexadeparis said:


> Yes, see this thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1242951#post1242951
> 
> They do check your credit if you are a first time Shell owner and the requirements are: Fico over 575, no timeshare delinquencies on the credit report and no past due amounts on any other shell accounts.



They couldn't have checked ours with our credit frozen, but maybe there is some way they can check that isn't accessing the information that is frozen?


----------



## rickandcindy23

> Can anyone give me any motivating reasons to continue with my purchase?



What resort group (CA, HI, AZ), how many points, and did you get some free, and what did you pay altogether?


----------



## presley

rickandcindy23 said:


> What resort group (CA, HI, AZ), how many points, and did you get some free, and what did you pay altogether?



1750 CA club points.  My goal was to use for short stays San Fran & Napa valley mostly.  I wanted the lowest possible annual dues, thinking I could just rent additional from Shell when needed.  

Now, I am looking at the 2 pages of contract that need to be notarized and not seeing a time in the very near future that my husband can get to a notary with me.  

I paid $1., closing and transfer were free.  Shell is going to charge my card $45. when they do the transfer for MFs.


----------



## Picker57

presley said:


> Being the lazy person that I am, I wouldn't have purchased if I knew I had to go through all of that.     My contract says I can cancel within 10 days.
> 
> Can anyone give me any motivating reasons to continue with my purchase?



Hmm...didn't realize there was a recission period on eBay purchases; good to know.  It IS important to have all your points in the same resort group or "Club" - otherwise the MF's are a lot higher.  Also important that your resort group is the area which you would use most. 

All in all, we've not regretted our Shell involvement.  But it's also been nice to learn (via TUG) how to leverage the system for maximum benefits). 

                     --------Zach


----------



## presley

Picker57 said:


> Hmm...didn't realize there was a recission period on eBay purchases; good to know.  It IS important to have all your points in the same resort group or "Club" - otherwise the MF's are a lot higher.  Also important that your resort group is the area which you would use most.



The contract recission may just be part of CJ Timeshares contracts.  I decided to cancel my purchase.  I just don't feel like giving out all that info to a third party.


----------



## team2win

*new shell vacation club owner*

Well, I finally joined the Shell Vacation Club brotherhood in the Hawaii Club and got 11,500 points... so far I'm enjoying the point and play feature.. seems like most resorts are available with enough advance notice...

I read this entire thread and not fully sure of the II account and how it works, but seems like I would contact shell to worry about exchanges.. Since I live in Cali, this seems like a perfect fit...

Here's my question however, it seems that if you own in the Hawaii Club and purchase another club, you would pay the club fees of $152 each approximately? Would Shell combine the clubs and points so you have one club fee?


----------



## alexadeparis

No Shell would not combine the clubs, you would have to pay two fees. So if you ever add more points, they should be from the same club.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Inn at the Park?*

Has Inn at the Park in San Diego been added to a Shell club yet?


----------



## rickandcindy23

> Has Inn at the Park in San Diego been added to a Shell club yet?


I am on the Shell site now and nothing new in San Diego.  Shell manages some that we cannot reserve as Shell members (at least not as resale members, maybe?).


----------



## Mickey Moe

I received an email the other day where they had discounted cash prices for Inn on the Park. 

I also read that the renovations will be finished in October. Maybe they will add them at that time?


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*I see you're from Ontario*



Mickey Moe said:


> I received an email the other day where they had discounted cash prices for Inn on the Park.
> 
> I also read that the renovations will be finished in October. Maybe they will add them at that time?



Since most of the Shell resorts are out west, have you found Shell to be useful?  How are you using the points?


----------



## starlifter

We stayed at the Inn at the Park in December.  Renovation was to start in Jan on half the building and be complete in April.  At that time they were to do the other half of the building and be done in the fall.  Great location across the street from Balboa Park.  Toured the "preview" room for the remodel and it looked really nice, modern and chic.


----------



## Mickey Moe

Maple_Leaf said:


> Since most of the Shell resorts are out west, have you found Shell to be useful?  How are you using the points?



Yes I'm from Sudbury.

We purchased a few years ago mostly for Carriage Hills (quick long weekend getaways) as well as trading into RCI for Disney. We managed to get some good trades in Disney before they changed to Interval. We were at Disney Grand Californian 2 bed last week which was a real score and presently at the Welks Resort in Escondito that we got through Interval after they switched in Jan. 

Since they switched to Interval I picked up some Grandview Points so I still have access to RCI. Time will tell how good the trading will be.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*I'm thinking about trying this*



Mickey Moe said:


> We purchased a few years ago mostly for Carriage Hills (quick long weekend getaways)



How well did this work for you?  Does Carriage Hills/Ridge have good last-minute availability?  If so, could I plan to stretch a small points package into several golf outings?


----------



## rickandcindy23

starlifter said:


> We stayed at the Inn at the Park in December.  Renovation was to start in Jan on half the building and be complete in April.  At that time they were to do the other half of the building and be done in the fall.  Great location across the street from Balboa Park.  Toured the "preview" room for the remodel and it looked really nice, modern and chic.



Are they going to sell Shell points out of that model/ preview unit?  If so, I will be very excited.


----------



## Mickey Moe

Maple_Leaf said:


> How well did this work for you?  Does Carriage Hills/Ridge have good last-minute availability?  If so, could I plan to stretch a small points package into several golf outings?



Last minute availability is pretty good especially in studios. The point cost on weekends is fairly high, much better if you can do weekdays.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Sharing points*

I've seen references to "sharing" points between members.  Can Shell owners trying to give away their points instead "share" their points with interested members, say for $0.15 per point?


----------



## flexible

Maple_Leaf said:


> I've seen references to "sharing" points between members.  Can Shell owners trying to give away their points instead "share" their points with interested members, say for $0.15 per point?



Does a SHELL VACATIONS CLUB POINT =
X % of a RCI or Wyndham or ECVC point

If there was a CURRENCY point converter, then
1 RCI Point = _______ Shell Vacation Club Points

TIA


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Shell points are for Shell resorts*



flexible said:


> Does a SHELL VACATIONS CLUB POINT =
> X % of a RCI or Wyndham or ECVC point
> 
> If there was a CURRENCY point converter, then
> 1 RCI Point = _______ Shell Vacation Club Points
> 
> TIA



I understand that Shell points are for use at Shell resorts only.  They can also be used in II to exchange for other resorts.


----------



## Picker57

Maple_Leaf said:


> I understand that Shell points are for use at Shell resorts only.  They can also be used in II to exchange for other resorts.



Has anyone had experience with trading into I.I. via Shell?  We did make an inquiry about Paris for next spring (yeah....fat chance) and were told nothing was available.  Just wondering how much access Shell actually has into I.I. 

       Cheers,
            -------------Zach


----------



## PHX-Josh

*Direct Member in Mexico*

Hey everyone.

Great thread, it's been very informative. So far, I don't completely regret being a Shell owner; yeah, it was expensive when my fiance and I bought a couple years back, but having just got back from the Kauai Coast Resort, we feel it's starting to pay for itself.

My question is, we bought on a trip to Mexico at Plaza Pelicanos. It's a Shell Direct Member affiliate, so we have Shell points and all that, but we make a yearly payment to Shell, and a bi-annual payment to the resort in Mexico.

It's a hassle, and unfortunately, makes it difficult to buy more points without paying a ton more in yearly fees (from what I can gather from this thread, at least).

My question is, is there a way to change my Direct Membership to a Shell home club location, like Hawaii, West, etc? Or am I SOL owning in Mexico, and just need to get all future point purchases in the same home location?

Any thoughts or ideas are appreciated.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Picker57

PHX-Josh said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Great thread, it's been very informative. So far, I don't completely regret being a Shell owner; yeah, it was expensive when my fiance and I bought a couple years back, but having just got back from the Kauai Coast Resort, we feel it's starting to pay for itself.
> 
> My question is, we bought on a trip to Mexico at Plaza Pelicanos. It's a Shell Direct Member affiliate, so we have Shell points and all that, but we make a yearly payment to Shell, and a bi-annual payment to the resort in Mexico.
> 
> It's a hassle, and unfortunately, makes it difficult to buy more points without paying a ton more in yearly fees (from what I can gather from this thread, at least).
> 
> My question is, is there a way to change my Direct Membership to a Shell home club location, like Hawaii, West, etc? Or am I SOL owning in Mexico, and just need to get all future point purchases in the same home location?
> 
> Any thoughts or ideas are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Josh



Hi Josh - We're fairly longtime and relatively happy SVC members, and I confess I've not heard of this arrangement thru Shell. Having points, are you sure you're not already in one of the home clubs (though I don't know which one Mexico would be)?   I'll be anxious to hear information from the TUG membes with real SVC expertise, but I suggest you also post your question thru the Shell website ("contact us" link).  That way you'll have some sort of paper trail. I wouldn't trust any information coming out of a sales room. 

Will be interested to learn what you learn. Good luck. 

       ------------Zach


----------



## PHX-Josh

Picker57 said:


> Hi Josh - We're fairly longtime and relatively happy SVC members, and I confess I've not heard of this arrangement thru Shell. Having points, are you sure you're not already in one of the home clubs (though I don't know which one Mexico would be)?   I'll be anxious to hear information from the TUG membes with real SVC expertise, but I suggest you also post your question thru the Shell website ("contact us" link).  That way you'll have some sort of paper trail. I wouldn't trust any information coming out of a sales room.
> 
> Will be interested to learn what you learn. Good luck.
> 
> ------------Zach



It's sort of a unique situation; I'm emailing back and forth with Shell to try and get the full story. I guess there are some resorts that are affiliated with Shell but are trying to keep their independence of sorts; we have Shell points but our fees are handled through Shell (for the points) but the "club fee" is paid through the resort.

I'll update this thread as I learn more through Shell. I haven't found another thread with someone in a situation like mine, so if anyone has seen one, please let me know.


----------



## PHX-Josh

To update everyone on what I've learned, my fee structure would break down like this if I were to buy Shell in another area (like the Hawaii or West Home Clubs):

-Hawaii Club fee & Maintenance fee combined
-Direct Membership Club fee
-Plaza Pelicanos Maintenance fees and loan

Granted, our loan with Plaza Pelicanos is paid off, but the fees we pay add up to just over $500 yearly. If I were to buy anywhere that isn't Plaza Pelicanos, it seems it would act as if I own in two different Clubs (like Hawaii and West).

So... dang. Plaza Pelicanos seems to be pricey to buy second-hand. Think there's a way to get out from underneath our Plaza Pelicanos ownership and just buy some in a Club we'd want? Or would we need to go through the hassle of trying to sell in the open market and start our membership over from scratch?


----------



## Picker57

Hmm...still not sure I understand. Excluding the original purchase & loan costs, is $500/year the total of ALL your expenses?  And does this get you one week per year?  If so, that's not bad, no matter how strange the breakdown may seem.  The MF's for a week's worth of points at Kauai Coast would cost a bunch more than that.  

       -------------------Zach


----------



## kvp

We just used our Shell points for an II trade for the Cliffs Club in Princeville, Kauai. Worked pretty well, although it seemed like a lot of points. I guess because it was for eight days and included a weekend.


----------



## flexible

PHX-Josh said:


> To update everyone on what I've learned, my fee structure would break down like this if I were to buy Shell in another area (like the Hawaii or West Home Clubs):
> 
> -Hawaii Club fee & Maintenance fee combined
> -Direct Membership Club fee
> -Plaza Pelicanos Maintenance fees and loan
> 
> Granted, our loan with Plaza Pelicanos is paid off, but the fees we pay add up to just over $500 yearly. If I were to buy anywhere that isn't Plaza Pelicanos, it seems it would act as if I own in two different Clubs (like Hawaii and West).
> 
> So... dang. Plaza Pelicanos seems to be pricey to buy second-hand. Think there's a way to get out from underneath our Plaza Pelicanos ownership and just buy some in a Club we'd want? Or would we need to go through the hassle of trying to sell in the open market and start our membership over from scratch?



Plaza Pelicanos allowed us to cancel our contract in January 2011. Can't remember IF they charged a fee. You shouldn't have a problem finding a PP contract to purchase for $1.

We had Week 46 Unit 1179/1180 (if I remember correctly) right across from the swimming pool and LOVED the until when we stayed at PP ONCE. Week 46 is sometimes Thanksgiving so the ONLY reason we cancelled our contract was that we NEVER stay anywhere in Mexico for ONLY one week and had so many other contracts (Velas, Villa del Palmar, VI Vallarta Torre, Buganvilias ETC in PV) that I just didn't want the PP Contract.

Did you get LOTS of Sun Club certificates when you purchased PP. I can't remember if the SUN CLUB certificates were given when the original contracts were with the company with 25 resorts (Sita?) that went bankrupt ages ago befoe the wealthy family from Guadalahara purchased PP. However, PP said they were honoring ALL certificates etc of the ORIGINAL contracts that eventually became PP.


----------



## Picker57

kvp said:


> We just used our Shell points for an II trade for the Cliffs Club in Princeville, Kauai. Worked pretty well, although it seemed like a lot of points. I guess because it was for eight days and included a weekend.


Interesting, since Cliffs Club is listed as a Shell property (I think it's one of those "affiliate" things.  But there's a points chart in the Shell website and it appears that it's less expensive to exchange thru I.I. (via Shell) than book it directly thru SVC, even counting in the exchange fee.  But I wonder if the access / availability is the same. 

        ----------Zach


----------



## kvp

Yes, Zack, the Cliffs Club is a Shell affiliate. I had to call Shell and they booked it for me. I didn't see any availability when I did a resort search through II, so they must have a different inventory because of the affiliate partnership.


----------



## Picker57

kvp said:


> Yes, Zack, the Cliffs Club is a Shell affiliate. I had to call Shell and they booked it for me. I didn't see any availability when I did a resort search through II, so they must have a different inventory because of the affiliate partnership.


Yes, there's definitely a pecking order when it comes to 'availability' (ie. it would be cheaper to exchange into Cliffs Club via I.I. ..and there was obviously a spot open....it just wasn't available unless you went thru Shell.)   Just because a resort may 'trade' through I.I. or RCI doesn't mean they do it often...or willingly.   Another reason to buy into a system that has places you want.  

But there are ways to leverage SVC points - and this is probably true of most systems. We've become quite fond of SFX as a way to get a nice bang for the buck.  

              ---------Zach


----------



## Beefnot

Here is the Inn at the Park points chart. Pretty expensive, but the units look amazing.


----------



## presley

*Online booking for Vino Bello*

I am looking at Vino Bello and the room types from the resort information page are different than the room types from the drop down menu.  In particular, I cannot find any 2 bedroom units on the drop down menu that are not roll in shower and tub.  It has me considering booking a one bedroom and a studio, which I wouldn't mind in the least if it didn't cost so much more to do that between booking fees, housekeeping etc.


----------



## team2win

presley said:


> I am looking at Vino Bello and the room types from the resort information page are different than the room types from the drop down menu.  In particular, I cannot find any 2 bedroom units on the drop down menu that are not roll in shower and tub.  It has me considering booking a one bedroom and a studio, which I wouldn't mind in the least if it didn't cost so much more to do that between booking fees, housekeeping etc.



You then have a couple of choices.
1. Rent the points to avoid housekeeping fees
2. If booked separate the only thing you save is on the transaction fee, if done on same day. Housekeeping fee will be due for each unit booked when using points. So in essence you are paying an extra houskeeping fee since you have a housekeeping fee for the 2br suite.


----------



## presley

team2win said:


> You then have a couple of choices.
> 1. Rent the points to avoid housekeeping fees
> 2. If booked separate the only thing you save is on the transaction fee, if done on same day. Housekeeping fee will be due for each unit booked when using points. So in essence you are paying an extra houskeeping fee since you have a housekeeping fee for the 2br suite.



Just to clarify - anytime that I rent points from Shell, I get free housekeeping?  If so, that will be a huge bargain on my short stays.


----------



## team2win

presley said:


> Just to clarify - anytime that I rent points from Shell, I get free housekeeping?  If so, that will be a huge bargain on my short stays.



Yes, thats how I keep my housekeeping fees reduced.
Whenever you rent points, no housekeeping fee, its included


----------



## presley

team2win said:


> Yes, thats how I keep my housekeeping fees reduced.
> Whenever you rent points, no housekeeping fee, its included



Totally awesome.


----------



## AJFLo

team2win said:


> Yes, thats how I keep my housekeeping fees reduced.
> Whenever you rent points, no housekeeping fee, its included



That's great information to know


----------



## alexadeparis

Did anyone else get a brochure from shell this weekend? I got a 2013 amenities catalog showing point values for all the collections, lifestyles, and misc options.


----------



## AJFLo

I need to update my current address.  I've just been too lazy to send in my proof of residence.


----------



## Picker57

alexadeparis said:


> Did anyone else get a brochure from shell this weekend? I got a 2013 amenities catalog showing point values for all the collections, lifestyles, and misc options.



I did.  There was an interesting segment about a hookup with Trading Places International, but not much else of value to me (I'm not into $400+ hotel rooms).  Like a lot of the SVC mailers - lots of expensive hype, not much news. 

             ----Zach


----------



## presley

It looks to me like lots of pages of stuff that we only get if we buy direct.  Maybe it's a presales pitch.


----------



## Bill4728

Finally Shell is calling themselves a Wyndham company





			
				email from shell vacations said:
			
		

> Shell Vacations Club
> 
> 
> In September 2012, Shell Vacations Club was acquired by Wyndham Vacation Ownership (WVO), a member of Wyndham Worldwide - one of the world's largest hospitality companies spanning six continents. WVO was also named Fortune Magazine's No. 1 Most Admired Hospitality Company for 2012. More families have chosen to own with Wyndham Vacation Ownership than any other company in the world - and Shell Vacations is proud to be a part of that story. Shell Vacations and Wyndham Vacation Ownership share a passion for our owners and guests and are committed to providing the great vacation experiences you've come to expect year after year.
> 
> From time to time, we will reach out to you with exclusive information, news, updates and specials available to you as valued Shell Vacations Club owners.
> 
> Who is Wyndham Vacation Ownership (WVO)?
> 
> Wyndham Vacation Ownership is the world's largest developer and marketer of points-based vacation ownership products and is headquartered in Orlando, Florida.
> 
> What does this acquisition mean for SVC Owners?
> 
> Shell Vacations Club will remain Shell Vacations Club (SVC), even though it is now a subsidiary of Wyndham Vacation Ownership! You'll continue to enjoy the great benefits of SVC ownership, as well as new and exciting offers, as the brand continues to evolve as part of the Wyndham family. We remain fully committed to providing the same exceptional level of service at our resorts, call centers and corporate offices.
> 
> What about the connection with Interval International®?
> 
> Shell Vacations remains proudly affiliated with Interval International.


----------



## Picker57

Bill4728 said:


> Finally Shell is calling themselves a Wyndham company



*I guess it remains to be seen whether that's the good news, bad news, or no difference.  Haven't seen any of the first, hoping there's none of the second; would be quite happy with the third. 
------------Zach  *


----------



## Picker57

*When adding SVC points....*

I'm thinking of adding some resale SVC points to our current total (all, unfortunately, developer-purchased). One objective would be to change use year dates.  I feel like I'm currently paying the MF's for my points 9 months before I can use them. 

Our current use year starts on Oct. 1st. Since MF's are due on Jan. 1 I'm hoping that purchasing new points could move the start date closer to the beginning of the year.  I'm getting conflicting information (the SVC website vs. the SVC 'Contact Us' query) as to how a new points purchase would affect my use year.  What's been the experience of the group? Thanks for any experience-based clarification you can provide. 

            Happy trails,
                           ------------------Zach


----------



## team2win

*moving anniversary date*

Zach,
I don't know if there has been any change since Wyndham has taken over, but it used to be that you could move your dates, if you were able to contact the transfer dept before the transfer. Now I understand Wynham is handling the transfers and have no idea if they will be so kind... I just called the transfer dept this morning, here's the number: 800-251-8736, hit option 2, then option 3(you will notice it goes to Wyndham transfer dept) and apparently they handle the transfers now and said it can take 6-8 weeks to transfer once paperwork is received.


Picker57 said:


> I'm thinking of adding some resale SVC points to our current total (all, unfortunately, developer-purchased). One objective would be to change use year dates.  I feel like I'm currently paying the MF's for my points 9 months before I can use them.
> 
> Our current use year starts on Oct. 1st. Since MF's are due on Jan. 1 I'm hoping that purchasing new points could move the start date closer to the beginning of the year.  I'm getting conflicting information (the SVC website vs. the SVC 'Contact Us' query) as to how a new points purchase would affect my use year.  What's been the experience of the group? Thanks for any experience-based clarification you can provide.
> 
> Happy trails,
> ------------------Zach


----------



## Picker57

Ah....that's good to know; will check it out for future reference.  Think I'll check with the SVC help desk also, and it seems like an outfit called CJ Timeshares does a lot of the SVC sales on eBay. Hopefully they might have an idea as well.  Thanks for this information.    
-------Zach


team2win said:


> Zach,
> I don't know if there has been any change since Wyndham has taken over, but it used to be that you could move your dates, if you were able to contact the transfer dept before the transfer. Now I understand Wynham is handling the transfers and have no idea if they will be so kind... I just called the transfer dept this morning, here's the number: 800-251-8736, hit option 2, then option 3(you will notice it goes to Wyndham transfer dept) and apparently they handle the transfers now and said it can take 6-8 weeks to transfer once paperwork is received.


----------



## TeleiosMan

Well picker57, CJ used to do a lot of resales of Shell points, but their developer sources look to have dried up or switched over to selltimeshare.org, who really has the most activity it looks like now.  Best of luck to you on your resale re-up.  Shell has a good system for those who choose to master it and who have flexibility, but Wyndham and HGVC still own the blueprint for great points systems in my opinion.  Just an aside comment that I added for no good reason.


----------



## taterhed

*quoting Presley:  Dash away deals...*

Presley


> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1794389&postcount=5
> You can use dash away deals in Shell as a resale owner. Just remember that there isn't much inventory on short notice like that in the popular areas.
> 
> Dash away deals are within 14 days of check in and not 30 days.
> 
> "DASH AWAY DEALS!
> 
> Shell Vacations Club and SVC Navigator Online members have the opportunity to plan last minute vacations with Dash Away Deals.
> 
> This program offers members Dash Away Points available to rent at a
> 40% discount off standard rental points.
> 
> Dash Away Points can be rented for stays at SVC and affiliated resorts
> Dash Away Points can be rented within 14 days prior to arrival. The length of stay must be 6 nights or less.
> Dash Away Deals cannot be combined with any other SVC Discounted Points offers.
> Reservations can be made through Point & PlayTM or by contacting SVC Member Services at 877.SHELL.10"


Excellent info from Presley on Dash away deals


----------



## presley

This thread is very useful and it gets buried all the time. Is there anyway it could be made into a sticky? I know I have referred to it for information many times over the course of a couple years. I know it's from 2007, but it is still the best thread about the club.


----------



## Picker57

*New Maintenance Fee statement - OUCH !*

Oh Boy - Just received my SVC statement from Equiant in today's mail.  It's up 6%, if my math is correct, making the cost for my 8300 points just over $.25 each.  Seems pricey to me, as it used to figure out to about $.20-$.21 per point a few years ago. Has Wyndham had a hand in the price structure for SVC?  Is it the Club Fee that's changed (we're in Hawaii Club)?  Will definitely be making more of an effort to 'leverage' our points now, as the economics are no longer so attractive.  $1100- $1200 for a reasonably nice unit week? I'd be interested to know whether this is comparable to other points systems.  ALSO, if anyone has handy hints on the best way to leverage points, I'm all 'ears'.  We've used deposits into SFX a fair bit; any others? 

Best to all TUGgers in the new year.  

               -Zach Kaplan


----------



## rickandcindy23

*West Club increase:*

_Your Board of Directors has recently approved the 2016 budget with a cost per point of .2178, resulting in an average overall increase of 3.62% on an average points package of 5,023 points. There is also the $171 club fee.  
_, 
Our fees are up a lot--8.7%, if my math is correct.  No cheaper price for the additional points over the small number of 1,350.  
This is the wording from my maintenance fee newsletter, Pickers.  I hope you let us know what club you own and what they determined for fees per point.


----------



## Picker57

We're in the Hawaii Club.  The Club Fee listed is $171 - like yours evidently.  The numbers on the back of the letter indicate a fee of $.23 per point for our range (actually they do drop off, having started at $.52 for 1-1250 points).   That's about right before you add in the Club Fee.  But ...bottom line...it's still up 6% over last year check - which included the Club Fee.  I've no idea where that "3.89%" figure comes from.  Also, I've no idea what the "Service Fee" is for, and for the ARDA/ROC contribution....fuhgeddaboudit.  We'll try to use our points wisely, and, again, we're always looking for suggestions.  For our Hawaii visits we've been fortunate in spending longer periods, and VRBO has come in very handy. 

Cheers,        -----Zach


----------



## presley

Picker57 said:


> $1100- $1200 for a reasonably nice unit week? I'd be interested to know whether this is comparable to other points systems.  ALSO, if anyone has handy hints on the best way to leverage points, I'm all 'ears'.  We've used deposits into SFX a fair bit; any others?



It seems to me like they Wyndham wants to get rid of Shell and fold it into their Wyndham program. Maybe they are going to raise the MFs to the point where it will be cheaper to convert memberships to Wyndham in order to motivate people to do the "upgrade."

Do you trade in II? That's been my best experience with Shell points. If you can travel in less than 60 days, the amount of Shell points for exchanges goes way down. I'll be staying at Club Intrawest Palm Desert soon in a 2 bedroom for 3500 Shell points. I also have had several trades to Four Seasons and Marriott with Shell. Even with the high MFs for Shell, it is still cheaper to own Shell and trade into some of those properties in II. Of course, that only applies if those are resorts that you want to go to.


----------



## Picker57

Interesting thoughts and information; thanks.  I dunno...for whatever reason my trust level with Wyndham is not great (blame my inner curmudgeon).   I wonder if that's who determined the MF raises.   At our last 'owner update' we were told that Wyndham was doing great things for SVC owners. This turned out to be pure B.S., but I'm sure that was our sales weasel's creation, no fault of Wyndham. 

I confess I've not scoured the I.I. offerings and procedures much because we've liked the Shell properties OR we've used VRBO, SFX, etc.   Will check it out.  Securing a nice facility for 3500 points is sweet,  even with the exchange fee.  Thanks again. 

 --------------Zach


----------



## BoBird1314

Picker57 said:


> *New Maintenance Fee statement - OUCH !*
> 
> Oh Boy - Just received my SVC statement from Equiant in today's mail.  It's up 6%, if my math is correct, making the cost for my 8300 points just over $.25 each.  Seems pricey to me, as it used to figure out to about $.20-$.21 per point a few years ago. Has Wyndham had a hand in the price structure for SVC?  Is it the Club Fee that's changed (we're in Hawaii Club)?  Will definitely be making more of an effort to 'leverage' our points now, as the economics are no longer so attractive.  $1100- $1200 for a reasonably nice unit week? I'd be interested to know whether this is comparable to other points systems.  ALSO, if anyone has handy hints on the best way to leverage points, I'm all 'ears'.  We've used deposits into SFX a fair bit; any others?
> 
> Best to all TUGgers in the new year.
> 
> -Zach Kaplan


Have you gone back and calculated how much your maintenance fees have gone up each year since SVC was acquired by Wyndham? The only Wyndham resort I have ever stayed at was Mauna Loa Village on the Big Island, which Wyndham shares with SVC. The Wyndham maintenance fees for that resort have always exceeded what the yearly cost of SVC points would be to stay at that resort and the Wyndham portion of the resort used to have a lower trading status than the SVC portion of the resort. I sold our SVC - Hawaii points membership (using TUG) when they were purchased by Wyndham, but now that my twins have graduated from college, am considering purchasing another membership. Below is the information furnished to me by SVC as to the current cost per point for SVC -- Hawaii. Concerned that for the points level I am considering (6,750 points) that the maintenance fees increased by over 7% between 2016 and 2017. However, if this information is correct, it would indicate that your maintenance fees were lower in 2017 than when you made this post. Can anyone verify for me that this information is correct. 

*2016 Maintenance Fees for HI*

Maintenance Fees Rates for 2016

Point Range                       Rate
1‐1,250                                 0.5190
1,251‐1,400                         0.4600
1,401‐1,750                         0.3700
1,751‐1,925                         0.3360
1,926‐2,300                         0.3075
2,301‐2,550                         0.2975
2,551‐2,775                         0.2900
2,776‐3,200                         0.2750
3,201‐3,600                         0.2705
3,601‐4,125                         0.2600
4,126‐4,825                         0.2505
4,826‐5,425                         0.2425
5,426‐6,650                         0.2350
6,651‐8,775                         0.2300
8,776‐9,875                         0.2250
9,876‐14,275                       0.2190
14,276‐20,250                   0.2100
20,251‐33,400                   0.2095
33,401+                                0.2040
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Maintenance Fees Rates for 2017

Point Range                       Rate
1-1400                                  0.4150
1401-2550                            0.3160
2551-3600                            0.2870
3601-4125                            0.2750
4126-4825                            0.2655
4826-5425                            0.2570
5426-6575                            0.2490
6576-8775                            0.2467
8776-9875                            0.2430
9876-14275                        0.2365
14276-33400                      0.2262
33401-500,000                  0.2203
500,001+                              0.2244


----------



## Picker57

BoBird1314 said:


> Have you gone back and calculated how much your maintenance fees have gone up each year since SVC was acquired by Wyndham? The only Wyndham resort I have ever stayed at was Mauna Loa Village on the Big Island, which Wyndham shares with SVC. The Wyndham maintenance fees for that resort have always exceeded what the yearly cost of SVC points would be to stay at that resort and the Wyndham portion of the resort used to have a lower trading status than the SVC portion of the resort. I sold our SVC - Hawaii points membership (using TUG) when they were purchased by Wyndham, but now that my twins have graduated from college, am considering purchasing another membership. Below is the information furnished to me by SVC as to the current cost per point for SVC -- Hawaii. Concerned that for the points level I am considering (6,750 points) that the maintenance fees increased by over 7% between 2016 and 2017. However, if this information is correct, it would indicate that your maintenance fees were lower in 2017 than when you made this post. Can anyone verify for me that this information is correct.
> 
> *2016 Maintenance Fees for HI*
> 
> Maintenance Fees Rates for 2016
> 
> Point Range                       Rate
> 1‐1,250                                 0.5190
> 1,251‐1,400                         0.4600
> 1,401‐1,750                         0.3700
> 1,751‐1,925                         0.3360
> 1,926‐2,300                         0.3075
> 2,301‐2,550                         0.2975
> 2,551‐2,775                         0.2900
> 2,776‐3,200                         0.2750
> 3,201‐3,600                         0.2705
> 3,601‐4,125                         0.2600
> 4,126‐4,825                         0.2505
> 4,826‐5,425                         0.2425
> 5,426‐6,650                         0.2350
> 6,651‐8,775                         0.2300
> 8,776‐9,875                         0.2250
> 9,876‐14,275                       0.2190
> 14,276‐20,250                   0.2100
> 20,251‐33,400                   0.2095
> 33,401+                                0.2040
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Maintenance Fees Rates for 2017
> 
> Point Range                       Rate
> 1-1400                                  0.4150
> 1401-2550                            0.3160
> 2551-3600                            0.2870
> 3601-4125                            0.2750
> 4126-4825                            0.2655
> 4826-5425                            0.2570
> 5426-6575                            0.2490
> 6576-8775                            0.2467
> 8776-9875                            0.2430
> 9876-14275                        0.2365
> 14276-33400                      0.2262
> 33401-500,000                  0.2203
> 500,001+                              0.2244




If my math is correct, this shows a 7.3% increase for our 8300 pt. bracket from 2016 to 2017.  Pretty damn pricey, in my never-humble opinion.

                 ZK


----------



## rickandcindy23

Mine went up a lot.  We own 25,300 points, and two years ago, our cost was 0.169.  Now we pay .2262.


----------



## 55plus

Wyndham always wants a bigger piece of the pie. Expect other fees to go up too. What we got for fee increases is a new dysfunctional piece of crap website that is much inferior to the old one.


----------



## alexadeparis

There was a 2018 thread about the West and Americana clubs being voted as combined. Looking at what would have Been considered an Americana account (Starr Pass) Prior to 2018. What has been the effect, if any, on MF old west v Americana vs “new” west and what has the implication been for reservations? I currently own 3500 Hawaii which I would give away after I get this new contract. We don’t use Hawaii, we go to Wisconsin every year and I want the longer home window From the “new“ west Group.


----------



## bizaro86

alexadeparis said:


> There was a 2018 thread about the West and Americana clubs being voted as combined. Looking at what would have Been considered an Americana account (Starr Pass) Prior to 2018. What has been the effect, if any, on MF old west v Americana vs “new” west and what has the implication been for reservations? I currently own 3500 Hawaii which I would give away after I get this new contract. We don’t use Hawaii, we go to Wisconsin every year and I want the longer home window From the “new“ west Group.



Reservations for the CA resorts have been tighter since they merged the clubs, imo.


----------



## alexadeparis

bizaro86 said:


> Reservations for the CA resorts have been tighter since they merged the clubs, imo.


I was afraid of something like that happening


----------



## dgalati

55plus said:


> Wyndham always wants a bigger piece of the pie. Expect other fees to go up too. What we got for fee increases is a new dysfunctional piece of crap website that is much inferior to the old one.


It was rolled out with members receiving another inferior update. It is a work in progress until the next new and improved website is rolled out.


----------



## bizaro86

dgalati said:


> It was rolled out with members receiving another inferior update. It is a work in progress until the next new and improved website is rolled out.


The shell website is (unbelievably) getting worse since wyndham started integrating it. You can no longer book home club preference online, you have to call. Which comes with the higher call in fee, shorter hours, and inconvenient inability to check inventory. As someone who always booked right when it opened this has been a material negative for me.

It was already the worst website of every club I've owned or looked at.


----------



## rickandcindy23

My fees were going through Equiant, and now they are saying not to pay Equiant any longer, so I stopped the payments to them, but it is unclear how we are to pay now.  Anyone know?


----------



## TheHolleys87

rickandcindy23 said:


> My fees were going through Equiant, and now they are saying not to pay Equiant any longer, so I stopped the payments to them, but it is unclear how we are to pay now.  Anyone know?


We’re waiting to find out, too. The notice we received last month (or earlier) said the change was to occur in October, but DH tried to log in right after receiving the notice and wasn’t able to. We now have two Equiant accounts (different TSs) and can’t tell if the accounts are tangled or not!


----------



## JohnPaul

You pay Equiant through September.


----------



## rickandcindy23

JohnPaul said:


> You pay Equiant through September.


After all of the confusion and lack of information, I am sure there will be a late fee assessed that we will have to pay because we stopped our automatic payments.  

I assume we will be paying through Club Wyndham, which is how I pay now for my Wyndham and WorldMark points.  That's fine by me, but give us some sort of link, please, and soon, before I get a late fee.


----------



## TheHolleys87

JohnPaul said:


> You pay Equiant through September.


We can’t log in to Equiant! Fortunately all our MFs handled by them are paid up. 


rickandcindy23 said:


> After all of the confusion and lack of information, I am sure there will be a late fee assessed that we will have to pay because we stopped our automatic payments.
> 
> I assume we will be paying through Club Wyndham, which is how I pay now for my Wyndham and WorldMark points.  That's fine by me, but give us some sort of link, please, and soon, before I get a late fee.


Good luck - if we hear anything we’ll post here.


----------



## JohnPaul

I logged in around the 10th of September and paid September.


----------



## TheHolleys87

Received email from Shell today - here it is. Hopefully the new system will work well - !

Dear Valued Member,

The days are winding down until the launch of your new Shell servicing system and payment portal. New features to better service your loan and dues account — including convenient payment and self-service options — will help you get on vacation even faster. Watch this quick video to see what’s in store.

Over the next several days, you will receive an email with specific instructions on how to access your profile on the new payment portal.

In the meantime, please review these FAQs for more information, and view important information that may impact your loan or dues account.

Please note: During the launch of the new portal, there will be a period of time when you will be unable to access your account or make payments:
As of 11:59 p.m. EST on 9/30/20, you will no longer be able to access Equiant.
The new system is expected to be live by 10:00 a.m. EST on 10/2/20. At that time, you will be able to view your account, make payments, enroll in Auto-Pay, and more.
Financial Services representatives will be available beginning 10/2/20 at 10 a.m. EST.

Additional information will be provided as soon as possible if these dates or times change.

Thank you again for being a valued member. As always, it is our pleasure to continue serving you and we look forward to providing you with more exciting updates very soon.

Sincerely,

Your Shell Hospitality Team

*************************

Here’s a link to the FAQs: https://www.shellvacationsclub.com/pdf/genesis-faqs.pdf

And to the video:


----------

